# Comics Section Convo X: Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do



## Legend (Nov 30, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

We have a small sample size


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2015)

Comics Section Convo X: The Reboot of a Relaunch of a Retcon


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

I had two questions before:



> Is Sasuke a better father & husband than Vegeta?





> It's hard to believe Gotham is good now. What exactly has changed? Last I saw it was pretty bad.


----------



## creative (Nov 30, 2015)

> Is Sasuke a better father & husband than Vegeta?


Vegeta was actually present for all of trunks and bra's lives.

as for gotham, I stopped following it from early season 2. I wouldn't call it good so much as it has become watchable without cringing.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sasuke is fairly openly affectionate towards Sakura & Sarada though.

Also:

Why do americans say "_X has been casted in..._" instead of "_X has been cast in..._"?

Why do americans say "_it happened on accident_" instead of _"it happened by accident_"?


----------



## creative (Nov 30, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Why do americans say "_X has been casted in..._" instead of "_X has been cast in..._"?
> 
> Why do americans say "_it happened on accident_" instead of _"it happened by accident_"?





idioms and usage of speech tools in the states have several more shades that aren't really defined, followed.

tl;dr - even americans hate using full on english.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2015)

Gotham is exciting and the ham is hilarious 
If you like your shows either full on serious or a full on comedy then keep moving along


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

Okay maybe not for me if I'm understanding what you mean.

Although the description doesn't sound right cos Flash is a mix of the two for example.

I'll watch the mid season finale though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2015)

creative said:


> idioms and usage of speech tools in the states have several more shades that aren't really defined, followed.
> 
> tl;dr - even americans hate using full on english.


Same reason west coast people say they waited 'in line' and east coast people say they waited 'on line' when they're in a queue.

Language is fluid, distance is a factor.

It's why we're not all fucking speaking latin or one of the germanic tongues right now. 



shit said:


> Gotham is exciting and the ham is hilarious
> If you like your shows either full on serious or a full on comedy then keep moving along



The March of the Penguins scene was borderline experimental


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

People say they wait on line...?

But please, I have an important question:



> Is Sasuke a better father & husband than Vegeta?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, on the east coast of the united states.  Again, language is fluid, over time idioms just change.  Main reason a whole bunch of languages havent just arisen yet is probably because of this big international network we've constructed that keeps us at least partially aligned.


Also Vegeta of course.  The actually cool Sasuke from the Boruto movie is almost at odds with the Sasuke from the epilogue manga who didnt even recognize his own daughter.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

But in the manga he couldn't shut up about how amazing Sakura was, and he was scolding Naruto for not keeping the kids out of danger.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2015)

He still would have attacked his own daughter if she didnt say something first.  It;s clear he forced himself to be better, but it doesnt change this.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

That's unfortunate. He did stop and felt really bad about it.

Cell Saga Vegeta was terrible.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 1, 2015)

[youtube]6as8ahAr1Uc[/youtube]


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 1, 2015)

Meh...

Glad I didn't watch Got Ham for that.

Don't like dream sequences. Hopefully in the film it doesn't take up too much time.


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2015)

Castiel said:


> Same reason west coast people say they waited 'in line' and east coast people say they waited 'on line' when they're in a queue.
> 
> Language is fluid, distance is a factor.
> 
> It's why we're not all fucking speaking latin or one of the germanic tongues right now.



I live on the east coast and I've never heard someone say "on line" except when referring to the internet


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2015)

shit said:


> I live on the east coast and I've never heard someone say "on line" except when referring to the internet



east coast is long, maybe different place from person I met *shrug*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2015)

Literally laughed out loud in real life when I realized the 2nd BvS trailer SPOILS THE THIRD ACT  without missing a beat


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah I hope there is more to it that they havn't revealed. But that's unlikely.

[YOUTUBE]yViIi3gie2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2015)

Does bruce have a 'southern drawl'?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2015)

John Hamm keeps showing up in my British tv.

I love it.

He is even playing himself and has a theme tune in Toast of London.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2015)

Im hyped for BVS


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## creative (Dec 3, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


>


i'm completely surprised at how you can hold enthusiasm for boruto


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2015)

What am I looking at?


----------



## creative (Dec 3, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> What am I looking at?



. . . fart street in california?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2015)

creative said:


> . . . fart street in california?


Okay...?


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2015)

Would Bang.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 5, 2015)

*2016*

Jan: Agent Carter 2 (Marvel tv series)
Jan: Legends of Tomorrow (CW tv series)
Jan: Agents of SHIELD 3.5 (Marvel tv series)
Jan: Flash 2.5 (CW tv series)
Jan: Arrow 4.5 (Cw tv series)
Jan: Gotham 2.5 (Fox tv series)
Jan: Supergirl 1.5 (NBC tv series)
Feb: Walking Dead 6.5 (AMC tv series)
Feb 12th: Deadpool (Fox film)
March 25th: Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice (DC film)
April: Daredevil 2 (Marvel Netflix series)
May 6th: Captain America 3: Civil War (Marvel film)
May 27th: X-Men 5: Apocalypse (Fox film)
???: Fear the Walking Dead 2 (AMC tv series)
Aug 5th: Suicide Squad (DC film)
Sep: Preacher (AMC tv series)
Sep: Agents of SHIELD 4 (Marvel tv series)
Jan: Gotham 3 (Fox tv series)
Oct: Walking Dead 7 (AMC tv series)
Oct: Flash 3 (CW tv series)
Oct: Arrow 5 (Cw tv series)
Oct 7th: Gambit (Fox film)
Oct: Supergirl 2 (NBC tv series)
Nov 4th: Doctor Strange (Marvel film)
Nov: Luke Cage (Marvel Netflix series)


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2015)

2016 Best Year


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 5, 2015)

creative said:


> i'm completely surprised at how you can hold enthusiasm for boruto



Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno



Salad-sis


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Does bruce have a 'southern drawl'?



That's Affleck mixing in a bit of his natural New England accent


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2015)

I still can't believe this is real

[youtube]M7hlrQVzrWY[/youtube]


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh wow, the remake looks pretty good. They changed up the combat system too. I might give this a go. Always wanted to play FF7.\

EDIT: Aaaaand, I'm out: 

Not going to bother until its all out.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow FF7 was like my first game.



Castiel said:


> That's Affleck mixing in a bit of his natural New England accent


His accent is nothing like it is in the trailer though.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh shit, J'onn J'onzz is in Supergirl! And he looks cool. 

I gotta catch up.


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2015)

I just saw that reveal, it peaked my interest


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2015)

the 'foreshadowing' was a really thick, but I'm glad the obvious theory was correct and not one of the worse ones

also


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2015)

The dumbest utterly ridiculous thing ever.

[YOUTUBE]192nSuo_FMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2015)

Film-making 101:

Anything but this:


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2015)

Chalking that up as an artistic choice for a teaser that shows nothing and not indicative of the actual movie since none of the other movies that Higuchi has worked on (including other kaiju movies) look like that 



> The dumbest utterly ridiculous thing ever.


You must be new to Godzilla


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh hell yes. HELL. YES.

Back to basics Gojira movie is right up my alley.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2015)

Also a nice stopgap while Edwards works on Star Wars


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 9, 2015)

all the sony vr games look like fucking shit


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 9, 2015)

Eh, to be fair. VR games are going to be simplistic stuff for a while before anything really good comes out.


----------



## creative (Dec 9, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> all the sony vr games look like fucking shit



But REZ though


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2015)

Shaky Cam Sucks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2015)

The boys are back in town


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2015)

Fellaaaa


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2015)

dear lord how horrifying


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 14, 2015)

so is Queen Leia a jedi now?

I think i remember that being a thing at the end of the original series


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

She's a General I think.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah not sure where that Jedi comment came from.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2015)

So it just hit me that we're 4 days away from Episode VII.  And for once, Japan isn't months late with a movie release. Cannot wait to see it next week.



ghstwrld said:


> so is Queen Leia a jedi now?
> 
> I think i remember that being a thing at the end of the original series



Is she even a queen? I mean, Alderaan is gone(though there are survivors). And I don't think its public knowledge that she's Naboo royalty(former royalty?How does that even work with rotating queens?).


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

I may be watching Star Wars tomorrow.

But I'm glad you're not 6 months behind this time.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2015)

Lucky man. Let us know how it is if you get to see it.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm sure it will be.

My main objective is just to see if there is a tease after the credits.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2015)

Abrams already confirmed there wouldn't be a post credits scene. Pretty sure I read something about that last week.

EDIT: Yeah, here's an article about that:


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2015)

Goddamn, tari. Thats some serious dedication.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not expecting much since it's starring a bunch of geriatrics who basically just spout one liners with a sparkle in their eyes


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2015)

I bet it really chaps marvel's ass that deadpool and x-men are still such dominant comic properties


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah they can't kill of X-Men completely.

But I'm curious to see what the state of things are by 2020.

I understand it will take a while for the inhuman push to pay off.

But since the industry is so young and all the core X fans are from the 80's & 90's, big change couldn't come till like 2030 or something. Although by that time I honestly think the print comic industry will be dead. And the numbers to look at will be digital sales.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2015)

Whoohoo! Seats opened up at a theatre for opening night of Episode VII. Don't have to wait until next week after all. 



tari101190 said:


> Yeah they can't kill of X-Men completely.
> 
> But I'm curious to see what the state of things are by 2020.
> 
> ...



I doubt Marvel is really expecting the Inhumans to take off. And if we should learn one thing about Marvel, its that they're all about the quick buck. They don't really do long term planning.

As much as I love the Inhumans and appreciate the push they're getting, its clear the books are just for synergy with the MCU and to be an IP farm.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow Fantastic Beasts & Doctor Strange both released around the same time next year.

Magic overload.

[YOUTUBE]Wj1devH5JP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2015)

Bayonetta in Smash

I can dig it


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Wow Fantastic Beasts & Doctor Strange both released around the same time next year.
> 
> Magic overload.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wj1devH5JP4[/YOUTUBE]



Huh. Didn't know they were making Harry Potter sequels. Will be nice to revisit that world(was never a big fan of the films, though).


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2015)

Star Wars was great.

But honestly, I think I prefer JJ's 2009 Star Trek film.

Need to watch again to be sure...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2015)

The Star War ruled

Lot of little issues you can nitpick, and almost all of my guesses were spot on, but the HEART was in there in every frame .


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah it was really fun and you actually cared about what was going on.

So it was very satisfying seeing where things went.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, not knowing where a star wars trilogy is going to go is a new feeling I'm happy to experience

also having a modern live action star wars movie where people talk like people andn ot weird flesh covered robots


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 18, 2015)

BB-8 looking back and forth between Finn &  Rey was hilarious.

Rey pointing to a tool she wanted and Finn being oblivious was hilarious.

Finn & Rey being excited about what they did on the Falcon was fun & cute.

Finn saying they will use the force and Han saying that's not how it works was fun.

Finn holding Rey's hand despite her protests was fun, despite how bad that sounds.

Poe asking who talks first to Kylo was fun.

etc...

And the lightsaber fights were cool


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Wow Fantastic Beasts & Doctor Strange both released around the same time next year.
> 
> Magic overload.



not at all surprising, WB going after disney full tilt

something about comic book movies has made the movie studios start fighting like cats and dogs


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 18, 2015)

OMG this guy takes a sledgehammer to his sons playstation.

He stops. Checks it. Smashes it again. Leaves the hammer. And leaves.

The boy is shouting and right at the end it sounds like he's gonna cry.

This is true art.

[YOUTUBE]FYRwltL4_F8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 18, 2015)

Episode VII was fun. Had the usual Abrams movie problems, but I was expecting that, so it didn't bother me. I didn't expect to like Finn so much.



tari101190 said:


> OMG this guy takes a sledgehammer to his sons playstation.
> 
> He stops. Checks it. Smashes it again. Leaves the hammer. And leaves.
> 
> ...



Shame its staged. But still funny.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's staged? Damn.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2015)

lol Deadpool.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucky Bastard


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## shit (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Dec 20, 2015)

Not interested...


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NLZP_z2PxCw[/YOUTUBE]
We diamond breakers now. 

I'm actually a tad disappointed they didn't use "Diamond is not Crash". That has a completely appropriate sillyness to it.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 22, 2015)

Look I like it a lot.

[YOUTUBE]TqjC6Se5ZG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2015)

>Empire Magazine story on The Force Awakens
>Post a map of the galaxy from a companion book to the movie
>Rakata Prime is on it






Bergelmir said:


> [YOUTUBE]NLZP_z2PxCw[/YOUTUBE]
> We diamond breakers now.
> 
> I'm actually a tad disappointed they didn't use "Diamond is not Crash". That has a completely appropriate sillyness to it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 22, 2015)

KING Madz


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 22, 2015)

More JoJo


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2015)

I legit can't wait for people to be confused and dismayed by some of the stuff that goes down in Part 4

EPISODE IN A WELL RUN ITALIAN RESTAURANT

PEOPLE HAVING ROCK PAPER SCISSOR FIGHTS TO THE DEATH

GUY WHO LIVES IN AN ELECTRICALTOWER WHO PEES IN BUCKETS


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2015)

I should read/watch Jojo


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 25, 2015)

You definitely should. Its fantastically weird and strange(and up to part 4, super manly).


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 25, 2015)

Damn, I guess we should all be watching Jojo


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Oe4qaHHu5Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 30, 2015)

[youtube]xrJxHG9SCSs[/youtube]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2015)

video not availuable


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 30, 2015)

portugal's flopping like usual, seems like


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2015)

In Time


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 31, 2015)

this year has been unbelievably shit, worse than 2014 even

let's move on


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 31, 2015)

2016 is gonna be great for comics, movies, and tv.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years, guys.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 31, 2015)

Okay happy new year from the past.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2015)

2015 was utter shit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool, but too bad she's from the 80's and not modern day...


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2016)

this is true


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 5, 2016)

chairman O is using tears now to try to push his agenda on guns


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2016)

Me a week ago: 'Welp. I finished Mass Effect trilogy PS3 run to have a potential file for when I get Mass Effect Andromeda for PS4 in a year in case they do a 'Dragon Age Keep' with that.  May as well give Dragon Age Origins a whirl as a downtime time waster'

Me today: Playtime 48 hours (before Landsmeet)
'Welcome, Castiel.
You last visited: 12-30-2015 at 05:00 PM '

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag1o3koTLWM[/youtube]


Furious George


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 8, 2016)

he tries too hard tbh


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2016)

To imitate Beyonce, or just in general?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LdfMKnJ1y2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 8, 2016)

in general, yes

it's like...

your personality is shit, you don't have star power and you can barely act


----------



## Cromer (Jan 8, 2016)

Started catching up on a year's worth of Greg Rucka. It's harder going than I expected.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 10, 2016)

so is star wars good?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> in general, yes
> 
> it's like...
> 
> your personality is shit, you don't have star power and you can barely act


I felt similar at first, but now I'm thinking h's getting a bit better and he doesn't seem like a bad guy, so I'm kinda happy for how his career his expanding.

I dunno. He's making a living.



ghstwrld said:


> so is star wars good?


OMG don't tell me you haven't even seen it yet...

Yes it's fun. Obviously not perfect, but still fun. JJ is good at fun.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]PTAJWrTf_Hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> so is star wars good?



Its fun.

Suffers from the problem of being unoriginal. Basically the same plot as episode 4.

I liked it - you probably won't.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 11, 2016)

Man, it's terrible that my first reaction to David Bowie's death is "he probably pulled a Big Boss".

R.I.P giant penis man, R.I.P.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ViftZTfRSt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2016)

Him full on making a requiem for himself with Lazarus gives me chills. Of course Bowie would go our that way.




Also as for Ep 7? Dunno if you'd lke it. Abrams very consciously went for an Ep 4 retread pulling the whole "History is cyclical" thing from Galactica. Star Wars is one of the few series where that approach doesn't bother me at all, but I could see it being something you'd mock or whatever. Abrams pulls out all the stops with his signature directing stylewhich if I recall won you over over all your story objections with Into Darkness, so who knows?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 11, 2016)

_Abrams pulls out all the stops with his signature directing style which if I recall won you over over all your story objections with Into Darkness_


BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH

why do you remember this?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2016)

Who the hell changed my thread title?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

Pay your respects. A real legend has died.


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2016)

I know Space Oddity you derp, use it on the next one.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I think you can appreciate the fact that this is a really diverse film too.



(Damn she is literally like a full head and neck taller)


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2016)

yeah black AND white, so diverse


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 12, 2016)

that other guy is latin american


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 12, 2016)

Guatemalan, specifically


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

(That 'other guy' is like the best actor in the film but didn't do much this time, but hopefully will be a bigger deal next time. Every year without fail since like 2014 he's had 1-2 great movies a year).

A lot of them are women in prominent varied roles too if you haven't noticed.

And having even just one person being anything other than 'white guy' is a big deal to the demographic outside of the core group of white boys. New movie for a new audience.

I'm sure next movie will expand on it more, like Rogue One seems to be. And we already know it is based on casting news so far.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2016)

tbf they already bucked the 'white guy' thing with sam jackson in the prequels

not to mention a black guy and a woman as two of the top five rolls in the original trilogy
as always the white-washing complaints are overblown


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ah yes I forgot, white guys are the experts on representation and what counts as equal and fair and diverse, my mistake. It's all just nonsense white washing complaining. Yes mr expert white man, thank you for correcting me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

I forgot to add this:


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2016)

not here too


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## creative (Jan 12, 2016)

Damnit Bowie, you smooth asshole, you even make dying sound amazing. The hell did you have to go home so soon?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 12, 2016)

[youtube]s17fb7c6zwU[/youtube]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> _Abrams pulls out all the stops with his signature directing style which if I recall won you over over all your story objections with Into Darkness_
> 
> 
> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH
> ...


I've done far worse than kill you

I'm hurt you

and I wish to go on

hurting you

I shall leave you as you left me

as you left her

 marooned for all eternity in the center of a dead planet

buried alive

buried alive


Legend said:


> I know Space Oddity you derp, use it on the next one.


I'll change iut back later or something


shit said:


> tbf they already bucked the 'white guy' thing with sam jackson in the prequels
> 
> not to mention a black guy and a woman as two of the top five rolls in the original trilogy
> as always the white-washing complaints are overblown



HOW DARE YOU forget Wilrow Hood you fucking piece of shit. I hate you


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2016)

Good Castiel.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think George Lucas should do an anthology film.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2016)

*KING*


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7LfGtcRejyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2016)

So I just finished my replay of Kingdom Hearts 1 last night. And despite all the jokes we made when Disney bought Marvel and Star Wars, I now really want a Marvel world and Star Wars world in KH III or a side game. 



tari101190 said:


> [YOUTUBE]7LfGtcRejyg[/YOUTUBE]


I lost it at PURAZUMA BURASUTOOOO!!  That clip is like almost like a parody of anime fights.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2016)

Welcome to hell.

Where we wait for Kingdom Hearts III and the announcement of a Marvel World & Star Wars world.

Also:


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2016)

I've got the rest of HD Remix 1.5 and 2.5 (and 2.8 when it comes out) still to go through. The wait will be fine. Heh.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2016)

Leia is also technically a Disney Princess now.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2016)

Ha, she is, isn't she?

Man, I remember reading somewhere that Nomura wanted to add a Star Wars world to Kingdom Hearts 3 and was in talks with Disney for it. I would love it if we got a world set in the original Trilogy.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lightsaber Keyblade.

Avenger summoning.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2016)

Avenger summoning? Pshh. I'd want Silver Surfer who's special attack would be summoning Galactus.


EDIT: They'd probably use MCU instead of comics, though... Gimme Star-Lord weilding the Power Stone.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2016)

KH3 has some sort of vehicle summoning too, so they should put in Quinjet or X-Wings or something.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2016)

That'd be sweet.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've been waiting like 10 years for KH3.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 17, 2016)

Why is the "Spider-Man 2" fight between Spider-Man and Doctor Octopus still the best live-action superhero fight we have on screen after 12 years?


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2016)

because after that they realized dumping money into cool fight scenes is not cost effective when you can cash in on endless cheap sequels instead


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## creative (Jan 17, 2016)

shit said:


> because after that they realized dumping money into cool fight scenes is not cost effective when you can cash in on endless cheap sequels instead



Also, fuck cinematic choreography in traditional cartoons, CG all of that shit


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> I've got the rest of HD Remix 1.5 and 2.5 (and 2.8 when it comes out) still to go through. The wait will be fine. Heh.



You bastard.  You guys have X [chi] already in browser and mobile phone form.  We're still waiting on a localization for the mobile phone version. Or if that falls through the heavily condensed cliffnotes in 2.8



tari101190 said:


> KH3 has some sort of vehicle summoning too, so they should put in Quinjet or X-Wings or something.



It's specifically disneyland rides only.  That one with the lasers is Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters ride.

If there were going to be any Star Wars vehicle summonsi t would be the Ender Express from Star Tours.

Which would be awesome.  Have Rex and everything.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm just going to wait for the cutscene compilation in 2.8 for X. It looks interesting, though. I like how the protaganists are clear mirrors of current day characters. Wondering if we're going to have a reincarnation thing going on.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 17, 2016)

japan has the *BEST* flip phones too

meanwhile, I was finally forced to retire mine and go with the inferior "smart" phone






shit said:


> because after that they realized dumping money into cool fight scenes is not cost effective when you can cash in on endless cheap sequels instead



but the budgets for these movies and their marketing campaigns are doing almost nothing but increasing; it's to the point where these flicks have to eclipse one billion dollars to be truly worthwhile


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2016)

but on the other hand there's about half a dozen supe shows on tv right now that probably won't see a billion in their budget over the course of ten seasons


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 17, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> japan has the *BEST* flip phones too
> 
> meanwhile, I was finally forced to retire mine and go with the inferior "smart" phone


Agree. I stayed with my flip phone until the middle of last year. Still wish I had it instead of my iphone.


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2016)

why get an iphone, literally the only thing it has going for it is a less steep learning curve to use it at first


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 18, 2016)

It was free with my company phone plan. I would have had to pay out of my own pocket if I went with something else.

I haven't had any real problems with it, though.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 18, 2016)

smart phone design and functionality are so shit; you pretty much have to invest in carrying cases, covers, earphones and microphones to make them usable. they're awful and not even positioned to the user's ear and mouth


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 18, 2016)

moreover, they're not compact, barely usable for 5+ hours, high-cost, unreliable and break easily

utter *TRASH*


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 18, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> smart phone design and functionality are so shit; you pretty much have to invest in carrying cases, covers, earphones and microphones to make them usable. *they're awful and not even positioned to the user's ear and mouth*



This pisses me off so much. Its so annoying to have to shift the phone around mid-conversation trying to find a sweetspot of sound.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> It was free with my company phone plan. I would have had to pay out of my own pocket if I went with something else.
> 
> I haven't had any real problems with it, though.



you can't store your files on it like a regular storage device, you have to use itunes to put your music on it, apple maps app will literally get you lost every time, apple ID makes you have the most convoluted password imaginable and you have to enter it EVERY TIME you get an app


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2016)

The password one isnt true, it just requires an uppercase and a number.
Googlemaps is free and easily replaces the awful default app.

On the other two points you are correct.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Justice League vs. Teen Titans*







> The Teen Titans are about to make their debut in DC's animated movie-verse. TV Insider has revealed the cast for the animated feature "Justice League vs. Teen Titans." Jon Bernthal will voice the demon Trigon; his daughter, Titans member Raven, will be voiced by "American Horror Story's" Taissa Farmiga. Rounding out the cast is Jake T. Austin (Blue Beetle), Brandon Soo Hoo (Beast Boy) and Kari Wahlgren (Starfire).
> 
> The Titans voice actors join a cast comprised of DC animated film vets; the Titans team is rounded out by Shemar Moore (Cyborg), Sean Maher (Nightwing) and Stuart Allan (Robin). The Justice Leaguers in the film are Jason O?Mara (Batman), Jerry O?Connell (Superman), Rosario Dawson (Wonder Woman) and Christopher Gorham (Flash).
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

Fuck this division of this company


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2016)

Slice said:


> The password one isnt true, it just requires an uppercase and a number.
> Googlemaps is free and easily replaces the awful default app.
> 
> On the other two points you are correct.



NO

it requires an uppercase and two numbers and the numbers can't be the same


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 18, 2016)

Raven won't be Raven without Tara Strong...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 18, 2016)

Watched Dredd this morning. And damn but I forgot how good this was. Karl Urban plays the character near perfectly. He just needs to project his voice a bit more, and he'd be perfect.

The music is great too. I was listening to a remix of Lockdown from the OST and I was so pumped, I was speeding like a madman.  Thank goodness there were no cops around.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

Damn you Berg, I just remembered you guys have the Ultimanias.  There's been no move by anyone to license that 


also dunno what audio track you play the games with, but did ya know english Aqua from BbS is Thea from Arrow? 

edit: Also curious what the hell Nomura is going to do with Master Xehanort.  Both his Japanese and English VAs died in the same year (Chikao Ohtsuka and *Leonard Nimoy*).


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2016)

Holy shit, did not know Leonard Nimoy did the voice for Xehanort. Thats awesome. Hell, I didn't know Nimoy did any videogame work.

I play in Japanese, btw. I find that works better than English for Japanese games. Even for something like the Metal Gear Solid series, although thats also because there are some really weird voice choices in English version.

EDIT: Ultimanias are just game guides right? Or is there something special about them?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

He does minor VA work here and there, also what Disney wants Disney gets.  Also Mark Hamill is Eraqus.  So the central conflict is Luke Skywalker vs Spock.  Nomura was so fucking giddy in interviews when he brought this up.   What a nerd.

Here's a compilation of cutscenes with Nimoy as Xehanort.  The way his voice has grown all gravelly in his old age really makes it work.  
[youtube]NiMOiLJx00Q[/youtube]

Ah ok, was curious since in terms of game dubs KH after the few stumbling celebrity miscasting from the first game.  there are a few instances where you can tell they only did one take, like Terra started out in BbS as wooden but by the end of the game you can tell the VA (who is a TV actor) finally got into the swing of things and does well for the finale. 

Also was curious since you know, the Disney voices are themselves dubbed over there :V


random clip I'm throwing in, english Vanitas

[youtube]LoZkWrPSmgA[/youtube]




> there are some really weird voice choices in English version.


Kojima is heavily involved with the MGS dubs (hence why MG games come out in the west before Japan) so a lot of that is just Kojima being a weirdo.

Ya missed out not playing Revengenance in english though

[youtube]n6yXbXbskck[/youtube]

[youtube]LmWQd8zhEg4[/youtube]


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 19, 2016)

Still haven't finished this:

 [YOUTUBE]Q5j8lQ9_9Cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

[youtube]0mUr-6IXYJI[/youtube]


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2016)

Spockanort is really good. He really sells the Xehanort's ruse, much better than the obviously evil Japanese VA. And his grandfatherly voice makes Xehanort that much more evil once the ruse is dropped.


And goddamn, Armstrong is awesome. MGR is sillyness in the best possible way.

EDIT: 





tari101190 said:


> Still haven't finished this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Q5j8lQ9_9Cc[/YOUTUBE]


Badass Mickey at the end of that.  Probably my favourite aspect of the series.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

> And goddamn, Armstrong is awesome. MGR is sillyness in the best possible way.


[youtube]9iVMdrWFAHA[/youtube]


> Spockanort is really good. He really sells the Xehanort's ruse, much better than the obviously evil Japanese VA. And his grandfatherly voice makes Xehanort that much more evil once the ruse is dropped.


Yeah.  His quick scene at the end of DDD was good too. Shame he'll probably be recast or Nomura will change the character to compensate for both VAs dying.

also Christopher Lee was Ansem the Wise.  Corey Burton took over once he grew too ill.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

oh and if Ventus sounds familiar at all, it's Robin from Young Justice


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2016)

Haha, it looks like Kingdom Hearts has had a whole bunch of awesome VAs in the series.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

It's weird.  The first game was stunt cast to hell and back with notable TV and music stars but the choices for the main cast just kind of worked by accident.

But right now it's this kind of amazing yet bizarre mixture of anime dub VAs, video game VAs, VAs from Disney shows, sitcom actors and actual legitimate celebrities. I'd call it a clusterfuck if the result wasn't as enjoyable as it is


There have been some duds though in the side characters.  Aerith's VA in KH2 was one of the worst performances I've ever heard in *any* game.  So glad she got recast for Crisis Core.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2016)

Mmm, I might play some of Kingdom Hearts III in English then, just to experience that mix.

EDIT: Played a bit of Chain of Memories. And that combat system is not fun. I might just skip this one and watch a youtube playthrough.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

It depends on if you get into the groove or not.  Definitely why it's the one game I play on the easiest setting.  Riku's campaign is definitely better since his decks come premade 

I will say though that jafar card is broken as hell, look it up (sadly wont help you in the final boss fights though)

[youtube]Qk9O4GjWeqw[/youtube]


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2016)

When is KH3 coming, holiday 2016?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 19, 2016)

PLEASE BE ON PC!


----------



## creative (Jan 19, 2016)

How did dudes not enjoy the card fighting system in kh?

Do you all hate triple triade too?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2016)

Dunno, I'm just not feeling it. Maybe it just works better in the GBA version of Chain of Memories.

Combat is a bit frustrating for me right now. But maybe its just a matter of getting used to it, like Kilo said.



Legend said:


> When is KH3 coming, holiday 2016?


If 2.8 releases around May, I figure holiday 2016 will be the Japan release date. I'm guessing it'll drop in early 2017, though.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2016)

Actually really dug this trailer

[youtube]CmRih_VtVAs[/youtube]



Legend said:


> When is KH3 coming, holiday 2016?


We dont know.  Guesses at MAYBE Holiday 2016 absolute earliest, but most reasonable guesses at early 2017


tari101190 said:


> PLEASE BE ON PC!



Squeenix has been dry humping the PC lately so who knows


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, that was a good trailer. Still not digging Joker's design, but whatever, looks like it'll be a fun film.

I hope Deadshot gets to wear the full mask at some point.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2016)

As long as it gives me time to buy a console


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 20, 2016)

[youtube]i9Ur4De7yT8[/youtube]


----------



## creative (Jan 20, 2016)

Wonder woman looks okay I guess. I could at least watch that in earnest and enjoy than pretend all the contrivances and TV tropes on Supergirl dont bother me


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 20, 2016)

Is it true that martin luther king day is recognised japan?


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2016)

No idea.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 20, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> Is it true that martin luther king day is recognised japan?



No, it isn't. 

Google showed me that the mayor of Hiroshima observed it with a banquet. But that was only for 3 years. I don't know if its still a thing in Hiroshima. Outside of that, I guess only the US bases observe the day.

Hell, I didn't even know MLK Jr had a day dedicated to him until I went to the States.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 20, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Actually really dug this trailer
> 
> [youtube]CmRih_VtVAs[/youtube]



cute

but will it flop like guardians of the galaxy?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2016)

oh you scamp 


Reminds me that apparently Kurt Russell is in talks to be in part 2.  I'm excited.



ghstwrld said:


> [youtube]i9Ur4De7yT8[/youtube]



Still bummed that Maclaren left the picture, but still into this

Also dig the recently announced casting of Hippolyta.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2016)

You mean, "will it flop like fant4stick?"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2016)

Calling that bad doesn't stir the pot though ban


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2016)

Suicide Squad looks cool.

I think GotG was successful in terms of money & critical acclaim & audience reaction from what I remember.

But they aren't too comparable cos the GotG were not really bad guys in any sense. They called themselves criminals, but they weren't really at all...Just had like anti-hero attitudes.

Suicide Squad are like actual R-Rated villains. In a film that simply isn't R rated.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 21, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Calling that bad doesn't stir the pot though ban



don't do that

I only brought up guardians of the galaxy because it also features a massive altman-like ensemble cast, one I was super interested in, but then more than half of them serve master of ceremonies realness in the worst possible way, contributing almost nothing of value. and of course, there's the whole bit where the flick is basic-as-hell while pretending like it isn't

so, yeah, it's a perfectly reasonable and sound comparison


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2016)

ha! classic ghst

I honestly thought SS was trying to hard to be GoTG even though the movie isn't actually like that. It felt awkwardly cut to me.

I'm worried that people who really liked this trailer are going to be disappointed in this movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2016)

> one I was super interested in,


You went on for like a year about how you wanted the movie to be a disaster so it would pop the bubble and spent months just harping about the soundtrack and assigning all sorts of motives to Gunn.

You have also in the past just prodded at stuff just to get a reaction from people to stir the pot so thinking this was another case of that (especially after the aforementioned attitude towards the movie) is a perfectly reasonable assumption.

Also adding your use of MC to list of nonsense personal slang I never understand when you use it.




> I think GotG was successful in terms of money & critical acclaim & audience reaction from what I remember.


Flop in his personal slang means that he doesn't like it, it's not connected to the actual definition.




> ha! classic ghst


Right?



> I honestly thought SS was trying to hard to be GoTG even though the movie isn't actually like that. It felt awkwardly cut to me.
> 
> I'm worried that people who really liked this trailer are going to be disappointed in this movie.



David Ayer has yet to make an out and out bad movie yet.  The movies he himself writes usually tend to be his best ones to boot.  Everything about this screams 'David Ayer movie' to me from the casting to the composition.

I mean I can see comparing this to GotG in terms of a 'ragtag group of characters normies dont know about doing a thing', which is probably what is causing WB to back this and put their faith in it. Which I see as a good thing since this seems to be Ayer's movie through and through.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2016)

not digging the trailer, but this movie will have to be a complete trainwreck to not be at least interesting

first movie with joker without batman
first movie with harley, croc, deadshot, and I guess all these guys

I mean batman's rogues gallery is pretty iconic from top to bottom, so this movie actually does have some pretty big pull with character name recognition even among norms who have never heard of suicide squad


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Calling that bad doesn't stir the pot though ban



Pff, this is advanced troll fu m8 


I know fanta stick was bad. And so does ghst

That's why it hurts



But we luv u sestra


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2016)

f4nt45t1c trailer was better than this one tho


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2016)

This one actually had the action happen in time with the music and they actually lowered the volume so we could hear what people were saying.

That's very rare nowadays with movie trailers sadly


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2016)

That is the stupidest wordfilter I've ever seen


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2016)

Really? Myself I find it to be an indubitably luscious indulgence


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2016)

reznor vs w a d continues I guess


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 21, 2016)

i've already acknowledged the fact fantastic four is trash 

keep up, bruhs



Castiel said:


> You went on for like a year about how you wanted the movie to be a disaster so it would pop the bubble and spent months just harping about the soundtrack and assigning all sorts of motives to Gunn.
> 
> You have also in the past just prodded at stuff just to get a reaction from people to stir the pot so thinking this was another case of that (especially after the aforementioned attitude towards the movie) is a perfectly reasonable assumption.
> 
> Also adding your use of MC to list of nonsense personal slang I never understand when you use it.



a vicious lie tbh

I was super excited for guardians all through the casting news, especially when folks like glenn close and   were announced, and that thought held for a while,  which is trash; I didn't start not liking the movie until it was absolutely clear is wasn't anything like james gunn and co purported it to be

if you're going to step to me, step correct


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 21, 2016)

and per the movie, the mixtape is a desperate stab at instant cool and instant gravitas, at a kind of emotional osmosis

flash fact


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2016)

Like when Fantastick Bore decided it would tap into the millennial zeitgeist by scoring Kanye West's "Power"


And it sucked. Remember how it sucked ses? It was really, really bad


Flash Fact, Rooney Mara had a half assed wig halway through.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 21, 2016)

we reached a consensus on this a long time ago


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2016)

I very distinctly remember you going hard against it near release going all out about it flopping and how it would burst the bubble and even expressing sadness and disappointment at it not being a flop critically or at the box office.  But whatever, I seriously don't care when it comes to you and this topic anymore.

  I'd honestly prefer to slit my throat in front of children on the playground to show them that life has no meaning than to get into an actual argument over this with you (specifically you) again. 

 I'm going to do something more productive with my time like look at videos of the Yu-Gi-Oh! OPs on youtube

[YOUTUBE]E8lBgVwUkeo[/YOUTUBE]



Banhammer said:


> Flash Fact, Rooney Mara had a half assed wig halway through.



Kate. Rooney's flop this year was Pan


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 22, 2016)

don't try to put on airs now that the clapback has commenced because you have once again talked out of turn with regard to the content and character of my posts


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2016)

stopped reading at clapback.


also man, reading the oriignal Takahashi Yu-Gi-Oh! manga.  Man this shit is violent and dark,  It's kind of great.  Yugi straight up burns a man to death.

Makes the cheerful tone of the season 0 OP hilarious 

[youtube]mNWXXLGMcls[/youtube]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2016)

Castiel said:


> David Ayer has yet to make an out and out bad movie yet.  The movies he himself writes usually tend to be his best ones to boot.  Everything about this screams 'David Ayer movie' to me from the casting to the composition.
> 
> I mean I can see comparing this to GotG in terms of a 'ragtag group of characters normies dont know about doing a thing', which is probably what is causing WB to back this and put their faith in it. Which I see as a good thing since this seems to be Ayer's movie through and through.



For me it was the high energy 70s rock song soundtrack combined with the "look at how snarky we are!" dialogue.

But knowing Ayer I don't think that's going to be how the movie actually is.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]uEC7tPPKAXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2016)

man gst plays kilo like a drum

you guys should take this act on the road


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2016)

I dont like traveling so fuck that


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 22, 2016)

shit said:


> man gst plays kilo like a drum
> 
> you guys should take this act on the road



aubrey, stop


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 22, 2016)

_

*Steven Moffat has decided* that his “timey wimey” as showrunner of Doctor Who has come to an end and *he will step down as the show’s lead writer and executive producer* after six series at the helm, RadioTimes.com can reveal.

Moffatt will hand over the keys to the TARDIS at the end of the next series in 2017 to Broadchurch writer and Doctor Who fan Chris Chibnall.

BBC1 has decided to *air Moffat’s final 12-part series - the 10th of the modern era - in spring 2017.* Chibnall’s debut series as head writer and executive producer will launch in 2018.

[...]

    Moffat said of his decision to quit: “Feels odd to be talking about leaving when I’m just starting work on the scripts for season 10, but the fact is my timey-wimey is running out. While Chris is doing his last run of Broadchurch, I’ll be finishing up on the best job in the universe and keeping the TARDIS warm for him. It took a lot of gin and tonic to talk him into this, but I am beyond delighted that one of the true stars of British Television drama will be taking the Time Lord even further into the future. At the start of season 11, Chris Chibnall will become the new showrunner of Doctor Who. And I will be thrown in a skip.”_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2016)

Honestly never hated the man (actually thought this series was a big step up - and no I don't want to debate this and I will ignore any attempt to discuss it), but yeah it's clear that the whole thing has been running on fumes for a while.

Chibnall as head writer though.

Jesus christ.  Jesus FUCKING christ.

This is some monkey's palm karmic punishment right there.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2016)

Is Chibnall good for Doctor WHo?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2016)

He's written a few episodes, some ok some... not.  My complaining is mostly that he was heavily involved with Torchwood


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 23, 2016)

So Moffat is leaving Doctor Who, eh? I might hop back into the show, then.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 23, 2016)

Bautista is the only interesting thing in Spectre tbh


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 23, 2016)

it's not even bad, per se; it's just dry and boring which is the worst kind of movie


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 23, 2016)

a rogue nation tea


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2016)

I sometimes half wonder if Skyfall was actually just a fluke given how much everyone involved straight up admits to just lazily cribbing from Nolan.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## tari101190 (Jan 24, 2016)

Castiel said:


> I sometimes half wonder if Skyfall was actually just a fluke given how much everyone involved straight up admits to just lazily cribbing from Nolan.


Spectre was actually 'rushed' into production and they started shooting without a fully formed script. After the success of Skyfall it was important to the studio to make the film as they wanted a follow up asap because it would make money for them and they didn't want to wait too long in case director suddenly became busy with something else.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2016)

[youtube]sLkhFfWF0gU[/youtube]


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 25, 2016)

Japan, you so silly.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 26, 2016)

Any of you watch Lucifer? Nice first episode.

Hideous as a Lucifer adaptation, but its a decent show once you get past that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2016)

Haven't


*prepares for stoning*


Read lucifer yet, so I'm waiting on it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 26, 2016)

I am shocked, Ban. Appalled by this preposterous revelation of abominable disposition. Incredulous! Inconceivable! 

Scandalous, I say. Simply scandalous. 


Its good shit, Ban. Read iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2016)

I wanna finish Sandman first, and I'm taking my sweet time with it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 26, 2016)

That I can understand. As awesome as Sandman is, the book can be a bit of a grind to read. Took me several tries of reading and stopping before I got into it.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Haven't
> 
> 
> *prepares for stoning*
> ...


*raises hand slowly in agreement*


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2016)

Ban, you should read Lucifer, Bergelmir performs cunnilingus in it


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> we reached a consensus on this a long time ago





It's not about what you agree with. It's about what hurts you

And I know that you still have some of that Floptastique pain


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok fine, the norse mythology character Bergelmir is the one who performs cunnilingus not NF poster Bergelmir


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 28, 2016)

Michael Jackson had vitiligo.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello People.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh god its really happening.  This was one of my big wishes for DC TV.


EDIT: Holy shit, we're also getting Hourman and Ma Hunkel.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't get why you're so excited, but okay.

At least we're getting Justice Society I guess. I bet a previous incarnation of Hawkman will be on that team too.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 1, 2016)

That image is of Wesley Dodd's(golden age Sandman) mask. He's one of my favourite DC characters. I loved Sandman Mystery Theatre. 

After seeing Jay Garrick appear in Flash, I've been holding out hope that Wesley Dodds and Ted Knight(Starman) would make an appearance.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ha yeah I know who/what it is. Didn't realize the character was so popular.

Now if it was Gaiman's Sandman that's a whole other story.

But at least you get what you want.

I think the Justice Society of Earth 1 are different to Earth 2 though.

Earth 2 team maybe be similar membership to the Earth 2 comics.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, Jay being a present day character alone is going to shift the Earth 1 JSA dynamic. I'm guessing Legends of Tomorrow is going to stay within the Earth 1 timeline. So I imagine Wes, Ma, and Rex are going to be part of a World War II episode.

I doubt Wes has a lot of fans, though. He's not a flashy character.

Speaking of Gaiman's Sandman, I remember Goyer saying that they're aiming to shoot the film this year. I hope its still on. Kinda hoping Dream makes an appearance in the Lucifer TV show, too. Doubt it, though.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish we could get Alan Scott in Earth 2.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't see why not, BALLS TO THE WALL and do Morpheus


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 1, 2016)

I really like Alan Scott.

Don't understand why his superhero name isn't Starheart.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 1, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> I really like Alan Scott.
> 
> Don't understand why his superhero name isn't Starheart.



B/c he coined the goddamn GL name first dammit


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2016)

> I doubt Wes has a lot of fans, though. He's not a flashy character.


well he had a long ass vertigo book by matt wagner


----------



## shit (Feb 1, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> B/c he coined the goddamn GL name first dammit



well time to give up the ghost

if it was marvel it'd be done changed back in the 80s


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 1, 2016)

Castiel said:


> well he had a long ass vertigo book by matt wagner



Yeah, I was always surprised by how long Sandman Mystery Theatre went on.

I always assumed it was down to the solid writing/art/everything, and people following Wagner as opposed to the character. I never really see people talk about Wes, even when its discussion about about the JSA and the golden age.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

I co-organised a comics event with lots of industry people.

Mike Carey remembered my full name, yay.

Kieron Gillen's wife remembered me too, yay.

Still awkwardly barging past Kieron Gillen.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 6, 2016)

[youtube]LrCHz1gwzTo[/youtube]


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> I co-organised a comics event with lots of industry people.
> 
> Mike Carey remembered my full name, yay.
> 
> ...



I saw gillen answer one of your questions on tumblr once


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

Ha really?  

If your're own his tumblr now, the SMASH event he posted about is the one i helped organise. I will upload audio/video soon. On a new website.

But false alarm, I actually did talk to him for a bit.

This is the first time I spoke to him face to face and in person though.

One of those awkward pub encounters, but was a good discussion.

Everyone went pub after the event.


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2016)

It was probably a year ago, I've since stopped following him haha

I only follow porn now


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2016)

But yeah it was your name and avatar, clearly you and no one else


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

Also I missed my screening of Deadpool today cos of this event.

But I'm watching it on wednesday. It's out wednesday in uk.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2016)

shit said:


> It was probably a year ago, I've since stopped following him haha
> 
> I only follow porn now



Classic shit!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> [youtube]LrCHz1gwzTo[/youtube]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2016)

>Bryan Fuller in charge of new Star Trek tv show

[insert one of ghst's crying gifs here]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2016)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2016)

he wrote a lot of eps during the worst seasons of Voyager, but I don't hold that against him. We were all young once.

He's grown so much as a creator, I'm hyped beyond words


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh shits, the Trek show is still coming!  I had just assumed it had gone on ice.

I hope they manage to bring some more Trek-y elements back into the franchise.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 9, 2016)

Castiel said:


> >*Bryan Fuller* in charge of new Star Trek tv show
> 
> [insert one of ghst's crying gifs here]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 10, 2016)

Deadpool was really good.

Nothing to complain about.

But didn't really blow me away 100%.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2016)

A rare two month late Christmas Present in 4 parts (2 of which are not out yet)


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 10, 2016)

Did you write these?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2016)

Nah I would never be able to do that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2016)

Abhay's tired schtick sure is grating.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't find it grating I find the way he does it sharp and to the point and while I do not always agree with him I never disagree with how he got to a point.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2016)

Where I agree with him or not isn't what I mean exactly (even though i don't usually).  But every time I read one of his stuff I just feel tired as if I wasted my time on a menial task.  Just sighing heavily, wondering what it is I'm doing.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Cle_rKBpZ28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2016)

Of course the t.v. show Lucifer would become a buddy cop dramedy. Why should I be surprised?


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2016)

Best Trailer.

That Arkham Takedown


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 11, 2016)

I wish this was the first and only trailer we got after the comic con one.

Although the other trailer was fine without the DD thing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 11, 2016)

So I've been listening to the Never Tell Me the Odds podcast lately. And I just listened to a morbidly obese fishman sexually stimulate two pleasure bots into orgasming to death. WTF. 


Also, that was a great trailer. That fight in the beginning was pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> I wish this was the first and only trailer we got after the comic con one.
> 
> Although the other trailer was fine without the DD thing.



DD thing?  You mean the fight scene?

The choreography is absolutely nothing like the fights in DD, the way they carry themselves is worlds apart.  If anything it seems like a 1 to 1 adaptation of the fighting system in the Arkham games.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2016)

I think I am REALLY going to like this Bruce Wayne



Also the third part of that TCJ piece pulls back on the vitriol to just be sharper.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2016)

Irons' Alfred seems on point too.

Definitely looking forward to the solo Batman movie.  Affleck has proven himself to be a competent director.  I just hope the Johns who wrote the 2nd Batman Earth One book is the one writing the screenplay and not the one who wrote the first Earth One book...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2016)

creative said:


> Of course the t.v. show Lucifer would become a buddy cop dramedy. Why should I be surprised?



To be fair


That is something you'd expect to come straight out of hell.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2016)

DD is Doomsday.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2016)

Ah. Yeah that still baffles the hell out of me


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2016)

There are apparently rumblings that this film has been screened and it's not perfect so WB are going full throttle promoting Batman and may even fast track the Batman solo film, delaying other films cos he's 'the best part of the film'.

I hope this isn't true, but I think we should get a solo bat & superman film around same time as the JL films.


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2016)

this trailer convinced me to actually see this one in the theater


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 12, 2016)

> I want Angela Bassett to be the captain, that’s who I would love to have, you know Captain Angela Bassett and First Officer Rosario Dawson. I would love to do that version of the show but that’s in the future to be told.


hnnnng


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2016)

No way...could he get away with it?

Now would be the time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 12, 2016)

1. That would actually get me heavily interested in Trek

2. Agree that Batman v that other guy trailer was best trailer so far, but hopefully its not just Bruce carrying everybody.

3. Serious bonus points for just doing Arkham combat in live action, pure sex.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2016)

I do like how despite the last trailer basically giving away most of the movie, we still have no real idea what the fuck is going on in those desert sequences with the Superman soldiers and the... paradaemons????

Though this new trailer had a quick glimpse or what looks like firepits


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2016)

It's Apokolips.

But those are a dream sequence.

The toy of that desert Batman was called "Knightmare Batman".


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2016)

Probably a vision of the future.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> hnnnng


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm a bad person but
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7gnMSzf_c[/youtube]


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2016)

tari101190 said:


>


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 14, 2016)

Castiel said:


> I'm a bad person but
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7gnMSzf_c[/youtube]


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2016)

deadpool is a great movie


Ghstwrld is guaranteed to hate it


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2016)

yesterday was a beautiful day


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 15, 2016)

I was legit shook tbh; even though I was around people all day saturday, some how I didn't at all hear anything about it until I got home superlate in the evening

but yeah, he was racist filth



Banhammer said:


> deadpool is a great movie
> 
> 
> Ghstwrld is guaranteed to hate it



ryan reynolds?!?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## tari101190 (Feb 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nmS3bC_evSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 21, 2016)

Brutal:


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2016)

haha that makes me almost want to see that movie


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2016)

It was hilarious.



Also goddamn it Kentaro Miura, you got me back in the zone with the new Berserk chapters then BOOM notice to wait until summer for next chapter


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2016)

Castiel said:


> It was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Also goddamn it Kentaro Miura, you got me back in the zone with the new Berserk chapters then BOOM notice to wait until summer for next chapter



Hopefully, he'll have a more consistent release while the new anime is going on. Berserk's release schedule is like getting a handjob once a year, only to be kicked in the balls just before climax.

The waiting for Vagabond is even worse.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 22, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> Brutal:


----------



## Cromer (Feb 22, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> Brutal:



What am I looking at here?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2016)

Gwen Stacy's death in ASM2


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2016)

Its the only redeeming part of a meh movie


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 23, 2016)

I hope Wonder Woman is good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2016)

'[Vixen] and I had an... animated encounter last year'

I'm going to punch you in the mouth, writer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2016)

Castiel said:


> '[Vixen] and I had an... animated encounter last year'




*Applies sunglasses*
YEAHHHHHHHHH!



But seriously, that's glorious.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## creative (Feb 25, 2016)

god I thought something was wrong with me when I realized I was the only person who laughed at this scene. the way the piano keys tried to keep the tempo of the scene just for that last note to drop right at the back bend. it was great but damn if it didn't make me chortle.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2016)

I was waiting for them to wink at the camera


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2016)

Bahahaha That Groot.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2016)

so Iron Fist got cast


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 27, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> so Iron Fist got cast



'Bout bloody time! 




Never seen anything with Finn Jones, though. Apparently he was in Game of Thrones.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 27, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> 'Bout bloody time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He played Sir Loras Tyrell

Sooo, Iron Fist x Luke Cage?

Yes?

No?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 27, 2016)

God, I hope so. They better give him a cameo in Luke's show at the very least.

I was hoping he'd have an appearance in Daredevil after the first season's Iron First references, too. Shame thats not going to happen.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 27, 2016)

^ I think you missed what he really meant by Fist X Cage

Finn plays a gay character in game of throne

reading you say _"god, I hope so"_ is pretty funny 

but yea, it only makes sense for Danny to be introduced in Luke's show, just like how we first got acquainted to Luke in jessica jones before he appears in his own show


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 27, 2016)

Hahaha, that completely went over my head.  That won't happen, in any case. Luke has Jess.

Hoping Misty and Colleen also show up in Luke's show. Set up Heroes for Hire and all that.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 27, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> *God, I hope so.* They better give him a cameo in Luke's show at the very least.
> 
> I was hoping he'd have an appearance in Daredevil after the first season's Iron First references, too. Shame thats not going to happen.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2016)

worst thing about netflix shows is they take FOREVER to get to dvd


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 28, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> so Iron Fist got cast


----------



## Cromer (Feb 28, 2016)

Meh, looks gay. Which is...eh.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 28, 2016)

Cromer said:


> Meh, looks gay. Which is...eh.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2016)

I was hoping for you to react this way sestra


----------



## Cromer (Feb 28, 2016)

ghst going full incomprehensible again...


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


>



looks exactly like the goofy dopey smile I imagine danny having permanently grafted on his face after reading the first issue of "power man and iron fist"

or as I like to call it, power top and iron bottom


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope his american accent is passable, or failing that, hilarious


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll go for hilarious. Always imagined Danny having a bit of an accent anyways. Dude spent most of his life in a not-Chinese village, after all.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2016)

Crunchyroll just added another Ultraman series to their site

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/youtube]

Leo, 80, Gaia, Nexus, Max*, Mebius, Ginga, Ginga S & X all streaming 



*this is the one takashi miike worked on


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 4, 2016)

[youtube]tpr8oqyjKIc[/youtube]


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2016)

current buzz is that to mitigate the backlash for the Peter Parker casting theyre attempting to double down and make the supporting cast as diverse as possible


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2016)

She's cute, if she is Mary Jane hopefully they can pull off good chemistry and it won't come off as a sassy black cunt and her little white cuck


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2016)

[youtube]vLW04hP7gIE[/youtube]


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## creative (Mar 8, 2016)

Sometimes you need that weird, strangely quiet racism though. Street fighter would be kinda hard to look at without capcom's almost endearing stereotypes for boxer, claw or even e.Honda.

Iron fist white doesnt seem nearly as problematic as the my tumblr or ghst reactions make it out to be when we still have to see shang-chi so I remain skeptical.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2016)

these are the same people that complain zoe saldana isn't black enough to play black roles


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> these are the same people that complain zoe saldana isn't black enough to play black roles



I think the fake nose and them trying to make her darker is what pushed people off the fence, that was at least made me tilt my head.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 10, 2016)

_http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/mar/09/tennis-meldonium-wada-dick-pound

Sir Craig Reedie, the president of Wada, has warned tennis that his organisation will step in if it believes that the ban Sharapova receives is too lenient. “We always have that right. In most cases we exercise that right when we think there is a really serious case to answer,” he said. “There will clearly be a great deal of interest after the last 48 hours in what the ITF do. My guess is we will watch this one very carefully.”_


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2016)

CLAWS


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 11, 2016)

what is that?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2016)

Black Panther fighting Bucky in new Civil War trailer.

From the trailer is looks like Bucky is framed for bombing the UN while T'Challa was there on business (they show him in the rubble wearing a suit).  He then chases him on foot and takes out his bike's tire




Also looks like theyre sticking to the whole 'vibranium can do fucking anything' logic from the comics.  Machine gun fire doesnt even phase him



Glad that exec who candidly said Black Panther was too unbelievable for film was eventually overruled.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 11, 2016)

but wait

bucky isn't being held responsible for all of his transgressions in captain america 2?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2016)

By the authorities he is, that's why people instantly believe that he's behind the bombing of the UN and why everyone has shoot to kill orders on him.  And why T'Challa is just full on bringing out the 'maul to death' claws in a hand to hand fight,


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 11, 2016)

and captain america and others are protecting him?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2016)

His side at least, since he views 'being mentally rewritten by super nazis' as a justifiable defense


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 11, 2016)

and yet cap and co kill all other hydra agents indiscriminately even though hydra is known for recruiting its assets through hypnosis and mental reprogramming

they look funny in the light


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2016)

The Hydra agents in the beginning of Ultron, in AoS and in WS all seemed willing enough and not weird mute zombies like WS himself was 

But I do agree they should have followed up on the line in the first avengers of how Loki was recruiting people from terrorist organizations and not had that be a line that was easily missed.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 11, 2016)

Castiel said:


> I think the fake nose and them trying to make her darker is what pushed people off the fence, that was at least made me tilt my head.




That's ridiculous, from Hollywood's point of view. They have been adjusting actors for roles for ages.

Hell, Looper had Bruce Willis and Joseph Gordon Levit using make up to look more like each other, and they were both in the same movie.

It'll be the downfall of these movements that they keep sacrificing individuals for the totem of the "label". Zoe Saldana can't use make up to look more like Nina Simone, nope, because Nina Simone didn't have a certain type of black nose, it was in fact a certain type of black nose that had a nina simone.


----------



## shit (Mar 11, 2016)

the downfall of these movements happened a long time ago, shortly after they came around, it's now a zombie monster populated by the female equivalent of neckbeards


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2016)

> Hell, Looper had Bruce Willis and Joseph Gordon Levit using make up to look more like each other, and they were both in the same movie.


Only JGL did that because Bruce willis is at the point in his life where he doesnt give a shit anymore.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 12, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> That's ridiculous, from Hollywood's point of view. They have been adjusting actors for roles for ages.
> 
> Hell, Looper had Bruce Willis and Joseph Gordon Levit using make up to look more like each other, and they were both in the same movie.
> 
> It'll be the downfall of these movements that they keep sacrificing individuals for the totem of the "label". Zoe Saldana can't use make up to look more like Nina Simone, nope, because Nina Simone didn't have a certain type of black nose, it was in fact a certain type of black nose that had a nina simone.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2016)

Well, shit. Hellboy-verse is pretty much coming to an end this year.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh it is?  I fell off around when the war wit hthe frogs began.  The trades always adding so much stuff that following the series monthly became asinine contributed to that.


also HxH is (provisionally) coming back


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah, Hellboy in Hell finishes at issue 10. Abe Sapien and BPRD Hell on Earth are wrapping up this year. BPRD has one final arc after that, and then we're done. Leaving just the one Hellboy and BPRD book thats set in the past. I thought we were still 2-3 years away from the end. 


Also, HxH is coming back?  Cannot wait for the immediate hiatus since the new Dragon Quest Monsters drops later this month.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2016)

Man, LoSH had some great rejects. There was one reject who's power was hair styling.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2016)

I liked that teaser trailer a lot

I looked up details for the series for the first time today, the showrunners rounded up a pretty solid cast, so far it's showing signs to be another home run for netflix/marvel


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2016)

also, Jon Bernthal is the MVP in the new season of Daredevil

his portrayal of Frank Castle is really on point


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2016)

Goddamn this season is fucking great.  I've seriously watched 8 eps on the first day.  It took me a month to get through season 1 and about a week to get through JJ

You think you know what direction the series is going and then it just completely flips the table on you

Also kudos on them weaving a story where *most* anti punisher people will probably at least be on board with seeing what happens next


Thought you liked Cheo Hodari Coker


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 19, 2016)

Good to hear season 2 Daredevil is maintaining quality. Looking forward to watching it next week.

How is Elodie Young as Elektra?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2016)

I like her a lot.  The new take they have is interesting  (filtering miller's original concept through modern romcom tropes) but would have completely fallen flat if the actress wasn't as vibrant and into it as she is


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Goddamn this season is fucking great.  *I've seriously watched 8 eps on the first day.  It took me a month to get through season 1 and about a week to get through JJ*
> 
> You think you know what direction the series is going and then it just completely flips the table on you
> 
> Also kudos on them weaving a story where *most* anti punisher people will probably at least be on board with seeing what happens next


that has something to do with the pacing I think, felt a lot better to me this season

episodes in the first act in particular had a nice flow to them, stumbled a bit towards the season finale but I didn't mind that too much

I caved in and binged the remaining 10 episodes today 

by the way, speaking of curve balls

*Spoiler*: __ 



that twist in Karen's underplot with the army colonel (played by Clancy Brown) actually being involved in the death of Frank's family was well played

I was surprised to see Brown here since he plays General Eiling in Flash, guess he didn't renew that CW contract, either that or they just didn't mind the double dipping


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) berg
They won't make them all with lousy sales on the first part


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2016)

The hell are you on about?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 20, 2016)

Castiel said:


> I like her a lot.  The new take they have is interesting  (filtering miller's original concept through modern romcom tropes) but would have completely fallen flat if the actress wasn't as vibrant and into it as she is


Awesome. That's an interesting take on the character. 



shit said:


> Don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) berg
> They won't make them all with lousy sales on the first part


...?

Sorry for asking about Elodie Young as Elektra?


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 20, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Thought you liked Cheo Hodari Coker



true but those gifs look like complete S tbh


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2016)

Batman v Superman was a MASSIVE improvement over Man of Steel

I want to shake Chris Terrio's hand


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 22, 2016)

How doom and gloomy is it? There a bit of fun this time around?


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> Awesome. That's an interesting take on the character.
> 
> 
> ...?
> ...



I can't remember why I said that lol


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2016)

I guess I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 22, 2016)

Hahaha. Its cool. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> How doom and gloomy is it? There a bit of fun this time around?


It's still pretty dark, but it doesnt feel as bleak as MoS.  It almost feels like they were trying to keep consistency of tone before moving onto JL?  But this is speculation on my part based on this interview


There are some fun moments like Alfred's grumbling, a few quips that actually feel natural in context and this one joke I wont spoil.



shit said:


> I guess I posted in the wrong thread



[YOUTUBE]udNHsk57f24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## creative (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm impossibly angry at how the actual day vs night confrontation is handled.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 22, 2016)

_

The trailers are deceptive
Batfleck is best live-action Batman to date
Gal Gadot steals the show_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 22, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Goddamn this season is fucking great.  I've seriously watched 8 eps on the first day.


Yeah it was!  I watched 11 episodes on my off day and the next 2 immediately after work. Needless to say but I was a terrible husband and father those days.


----------



## Legend (Mar 22, 2016)

My body is ready


----------



## creative (Mar 22, 2016)

I cannot believe the managed to out do the old boy fight scene twice in this new season of daredevil. It has some real shit moments but when it's good it's god like.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> Batfleck is best live-action Batman to date
> Gal Gadot steals the show



I vouch for these two statements.  Everyone who whined about Affleck who doesn't repent after this is just a straight up hater.

WW's in costume debut got the biggest applause and the music that played RULED

[YOUTUBE]S176AKQhcCk[/YOUTUBE]





LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah it was!  I watched 11 episodes on my off day and the next 2 immediately after work. Needless to say but I was a terrible husband and father those days.



Bernthal


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## creative (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2016)

The negative reviewsthat I read all seem  to generally agree it's an improvement over MoS, but dont  view that alone as enough to give a shit.  Fair enough really.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 23, 2016)

creative said:


> I cannot believe the managed to out do the old boy fight scene twice in this new season of daredevil. *It has some real shit moments* but when it's good it's god like.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it when Karen thought Matt was cheating on her, despite the situation not being _remotely_ looking that way, all things considered?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2016)

Just saw that Superman vs Batman releases here today!  I don't have to wait months to see it and get spoiled!


----------



## creative (Mar 24, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was it when Karen thought Matt was cheating on her, despite the situation not being _remotely_ looking that way, all things considered?



I swear to Christ I was close to liking Karen this season till that scene happend. I understand the cliché behind but it was so fucking dumb.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2016)

I never got a "Matt's cheating on me" vibe out of that scene.


I got a "Woah, holy shit, it finally hit me just how much the fuck of that man's life do I not know of

This ginger is a stranger, who I let into my life"

And you know that fucks her up personally because we've been getting dropped mad hype about Karen's deal


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2016)

and you get why this is like, the drop that overfloeth the cup, because matty pulled a lot of shady shit on his friends this season


You think if she'd thought he cheated on her, she'd confront him about it


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2016)

So Berg how was the Kamen Rider movie?  Did #1's costume actually work in action?


----------



## The Runner (Mar 25, 2016)

creative said:


> I swear to Christ I was close to liking Karen this season till that scene happend. I understand the cliché behind but it was so fucking dumb.


I liked her before, especially her journalistic arc in the second season. She's not notably interesting like the Punisher or, say, Foggy. That scene kind of ruined it for me



Banhammer said:


> and you get why this is like, the drop that overfloeth the cup, because matty pulled a lot of shady shit on his friends this season
> 
> 
> You think if she'd thought he cheated on her, she'd confront him about it


She kind of did, basically makes a comment on "his harem"


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2016)

Man that BvS thread is a dumpster fire.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 26, 2016)

A beautiful one.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2016)

It needs to be nuked like
*Spoiler*: __ 



 doomsday


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2016)

Fun fact Patrick Wilson voiced President Phone


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2016)

Nite-Owl for Prez


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 26, 2016)

Man, BvS was great. As soon as it was done, I walked out, bought another ticket and was watching it again 20 minutes later. I got to theatre at 9pm. Left a little after 3am. 

It has some weirdness. But nothing I couldn't overlook.

I was pretty happy with Ben Affleck's casting but he really hit it out of the park. Shit was fantastic. Gal Gadot was really good too. I really liked how when Diana was fighting Doomsdsay, she had that cheeky grin, just fully enjoying the fight.

Watched it with a good crowd too. They really got into it. Could hear some girls crying at Supes' death. Kinda wish I wasn't such a Supes fan, because I knew he was going to die just by knowing Doomsday was going to be in the movie.

Didn't even mind that there was no post-credits scene. Music was so good, I didn't mind sitting through the credits.



Castiel said:


> So Berg how was the Kamen Rider movie?  Did #1's costume actually work in action?


I was supposed to go watch it today, but BvS messed me up, and I slept through it. I woke up just a few hours ago. Its 10:45pm now. 

Going to try seeing it next Friday or Sunday.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2016)

Not going to lie, when Batman was going on about hunting down the "White Portuguese", I thought of banhammer


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Not going to lie, when Batman was going on about hunting down the "White Portuguese", I thought of banhammer



        .


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 27, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Not going to lie, when Batman was going on about hunting down the "White Portuguese", I thought of banhammer







I was just amazed at how they got Alfred to sneak in a Batman TAS reference there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2016)

To be honest, I wasn't  excited for BvS. But the reactions/reviews you guys have make me want to check it out tomorrow. I would watch it today but we've got Easter family traditions to keep. I might watch Deadpool too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll say on BvS that while I thought it was okay (high 6 low 7 out of 10) I was amazed at how little fucks they gave for the general audience.

You need at least a bachelors in DCU to get this movie.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2016)

Deleted scene posted on WB's youtube to promote the Ultimate Cut bluray

[youtube]s-MUzvASr8s[/youtube]

STEPPENWOLF!


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 28, 2016)

That was pretty cool.

I guess that explains when Lex made contact with Apokolips. I wasn't sure if he knew from the start and thats why he wanted Zod's ship, or if it happened on Zod's ship.

Also, they're not going with the New Gods as human looking aliens. Neat.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, the Apokalips New Gods looking like Guillermo Del Toro monsters is a concept I'm strangely all for.

Not going to lie though, it's going to be weird if this applies to New Genesis and guys like Lightray


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 29, 2016)

Or Bekka. Imagine Supes and Bats swooning over a Del Toro monster.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2016)

Finished Assassination Classroom 

Life can be profoundly unfair but you just have to keep moving


----------



## creative (Mar 30, 2016)

*Batman vs Superman may just be the worst supermovie in the last 5 years*


*Spoiler*: _it's almost physically uncomfortable to watch_ 



BvS is pretty damned terrible overall save for two or so gems. eisnberg being completely mis-used at every scene that's not the deleted scene and batfleck trying really hard to be Miller's vision of the dark night, the movie buries itself in trite, symbolism and edgy jewdo-christian euphemisms just don't make sense. A 5 year old can tell you the trailer bit of day and night is a lie because both superheroes both kill people. Very frequently in Batman's case.

Even if you watch this soley as a naïve movie goer (since zynder seems to want to punish comic book readers and superhero movie nerds alike) there's more than several major plot holes that go completely unanswered because goyte seems way too focused to make you see the parallels of Superman and Jesus Christ instead answering legit questions that hold the entire conflict of the plot such as; why doesnt batman ever answer wonder woman's conterpoint on metahumans, or why the big two having mom's with the same first name is reason to become best friends forever and ever and dot. How the fuck exactly is piss a good joke. No seriously, why? 

Or why does superman's alleged best friend, Jimmy Olsen dead in like the first 10 minutes and Superman does fucking nothing about it? You'd think an alien with godlike powers would be way more protective of his circle but it's hard to tell if supes even cares about Lois except when they shag.

The biggest nail for me personally, none of the actors are all that bad, but have to suffer with this fanfic tier writing for another 10 years depending on WB's projections for these movies. And the justice league reveal was pronounced in the lamest fashion ever.




. . . .but hey, justice league vs teen Titans came out


----------



## Stan Lee (Mar 31, 2016)

creative said:


> *Spoiler*: _it's almost physically uncomfortable to watch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Superman didn't kill anyone in these movies except Zod/Doomsday(twice) who was a threat to the world. So are you saying that is the same as Batman needlessly branding people which leads to their deaths in prison? 

Or are you one of those guys who seriously believe he killed that warlord? When he repeatedly says he didn't kill anyone in Africa through out the movie, Lois doesn't mention him dying in their conservation, and for all we know he could have just punched through the walls while carrying the guy though.

Don't get me wrong I think the film is messy.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 1, 2016)

joesph is *trash*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes, yes he is

I do feel a lot of pity for him when he does show up later on.  The years were not kind to him.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2016)

Zero Requiem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The supes murdering dudes in Africa was a fault on my part. I slept through some of this flick. Watching it again it's barely a batman & superman movie and more of a batman and some of his bitches movie. That dude he runs over with the batmobile and the turncoat in Africa getting shot at by bats near the end


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 3, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> joesph is *trash*



Oh crap. I forgot Diamond is Unbreakable started.

Shit is going to be great.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 3, 2016)

[youtube]tg6RfSo1yrM[/youtube]

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2016)

Some habits die hard, I guess


----------



## creative (Apr 4, 2016)

Slightly curious to see if sheer heart attack is going to be butchered by voice acting that actually does a great job avoiding "Enrglish"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2016)

What I'm curious of is if they'll actually use a Queen song as the ED


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2016)

[Youtube]vEXgr59k3L0[/youtube]


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2016)

Should I read/watch JJBA, it seems hard to get into


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 9, 2016)

Definitely give it a go, Legend. Its good stuff. Over 100 volumes of manga, but its split into eras. So each era has its own self contained story, for the most part. So its fairly easy to get into. You can start from any era, but its always good to begin from the start.

The anime is probably easier to get into for Part 1 and 2.



Castiel said:


> What I'm curious of is if they'll actually use a Queen song as the ED


No Queen, unfortunately. Pleasantly surprised by the use of Savage Garden, though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2016)

Question for Marvel readers - is Jubilee active in any ongoing series right now besides X '92?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2016)

Iirc she was in Brian Wood's X-Men book? 

Also isn't she still a vampire?


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2016)

She was but that's over. She appeared as a rendition in the 4-issue Runaways series and is in X-Men '92 right now but I can't take note of her in anything else in her 616 version.

Though I just found out she was in the "Worst X-Man Ever" mini-series so Imma look at that.

But yeah, she was a vampire and had some awesome moments on Storm's striker team, then went to Logan's school and was a leader of a younger group of X-Men, and she had Shogo and then... she's gone.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2016)

FAITH IN THE WORLD RESTORED


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2016)

I wonder if we could see a team made of Kitty Pride, Jubilee, Laura, Armor, Idie and Hope Summers. With cameos from every one from Karma to Molly Hayes, all trying to find out the Phoenix Killer.


We could call them, "The Leftoverines"


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder if we could see a team made of Kitty Pride, Jubilee, Laura, Armor, Idie and Hope Summers. With cameos from every one from Karma to Molly Hayes, all trying to find out the Phoenix Killer.
> 
> 
> We could call them, "The Leftoverines"



Idie is leam-back-up in a team already, Hope was written off, I'm not sure anyone at Marvel even remembers Armor exists, and Laura has a new solo series as Wolverine.


----------



## creative (Apr 10, 2016)

Rey said:


> Idie is leam-back-up in a team already, Hope was written off, I'm not sure anyone at Marvel even remembers Armor exists, and Laura has a new solo series as Wolverine.



Hes being abit fesitious but ill warrent it. Old man Logan and all new wolverine have been underwhelming


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2016)

All New Wolverine is pretty trash and Laura still dating shitty Angel.


----------



## shit (Apr 11, 2016)

bendis bringing shipping to comics is the only thing he's done lately I can get behind


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2016)

So Ryan Coogler is not only directing Black Panther, he's also writing it

Hyped


also

[youtube]qy1Fzem7mqA[/youtube]


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 12, 2016)

I love that the Japanese trailer turns Civil War into a Tony/Steve romance film.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2016)

Shonen Ai desu


----------



## creative (Apr 12, 2016)

Japan totally in charge of nailing head-cannons.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 13, 2016)

Have to admit, even with the teaser images and everything, this wasn't a real thing to me. But here we are.[YOUTUBE]wwcSki7r9cQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2016)

in terms of cinematography it borrows a lot from Inception, but I dig the tone

Benedict looks fantastic~


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah, quite a bit of Inception in there. But I like the kaleidoscope-ish look the reality bending had. Pretty neat.

I'm hoping this trailer is indicative of the overall tone of the movie not being all jokey like the rest of the Marvel films.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 13, 2016)

how come no one ever told me about the red kang kurapika?

he is SHITTING at the moment in hunter x hunter, waiting to confront phantom troupe uvo

*VITA*


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 13, 2016)

he is fucking him all the way up


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2016)

I like how he's become friends with the cow guy


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2016)

Needs moar Wong

But yeah that was Inception


----------



## creative (Apr 13, 2016)

Its so weird to see bendis old script notes for strange come to life like this. I'm almost floored


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2016)

The White Portuguese strikes


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 13, 2016)

creative said:


> Its so weird to see bendis old script notes for strange come to life like this. I'm almost floored



Like what? Didn't notice any Bendis ideas in the trailer.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 15, 2016)

_

After the backlash surrounding Johansson’s role in the film, producers reportedly attempted to quell the controversy with an old standby Hollywood uses to fix a lot of problems: CGI.

According to multiple independent sources close to the project, *Paramount and DreamWorks commissioned visual effects tests that would’ve altered Scarlett Johansson in post-production to “shift her ethnicity” and make the Caucasian actress appear more Asian* in the film.

[...]

We reached out to Paramount Pictures *who acknowledged the tests,* but refute the claim that Johansson was involved:

    "A test was done related to a specific scene for a background actor which was ultimately discarded. *Absolutely no visual effects tests were conducted on Scarlett’s character* and we have no future plans to do so."

Our sources *maintain Johansson’s character was specifically the focus of these tests,* though they were done without her participation or knowledge._


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2016)

Thats ridiculous


----------



## creative (Apr 16, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> _
> 
> After the backlash surrounding Johansson’s role in the film, producers reportedly attempted to quell the controversy with an old standby Hollywood uses to fix a lot of problems: CGI.
> 
> ...



Isn't it just cheaper to hire an actual Asian actor? Is Hollywood racism really this brutal and pathetic?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2016)

No asian acress will draw as many tickets and high profile for your animu movie


Probably not even in Asia


----------



## The Runner (Apr 16, 2016)

In their own way, casting Scarlett in the movie is saving it.

There is literally no A-list asian actress in current Hollywood, and thus it won't draw attention to it and such would likely fail.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> No asian acress will draw as many tickets and high profile for your animu movie
> 
> 
> Probably not even in Asia



meanwhile, year after year, an endless stream of white young unknowns with a fraction of the credentials and talent jump straight to the top and land lead actor roles


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

How many times you reckon Lucy Liu has turned down this role?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2016)

the star-driven vehicle is almost entirely a myth


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> meanwhile, year after year, an endless stream of white young unknowns with a fraction of the credentials and talent jump straight to the top and land lead actor roles



Yes.

They're there to replace the endless stream of white old celebrities who when were young jumped in line and that once turned 30 can now only land roles in Subaru comericals 


It's really interesting how suddenly Scarlett is this villainous white devil, when a few years ago, you were going to bat for the outrage of her not getting her own marvel movie or something


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

Savage.     .


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2016)

but marvel studios being trash and paramount and dreamworks making shit casting decisions are two separate things, sestras


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounded like you were saying white devils were white devils end of story


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

Didn't see that coming


----------



## creative (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't usually join ghost but like, even if the CG is cheaper than an educational cartoon for pre-schoolers, paramount pictures was still caught with their pants down doing a shit load of unnecessary body changes to johanson's promo art. Now that I think of it, even the winter solider movies have Scarlett's tits bigger in commercial promos for the sake of sales.

You could literally save more money and time hiring someone else who fits the profile if that's what you're looking for in a flick like this. A few bucks of make-up could make the hammer girl from the raid 2 a contender. For the Hollywood choice, does Angelina Jolie still hate moiving her cheek bones? Shed probably needn't emote much for the major ironically.


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

Scarjo is the hottest actress around right now tho, and she adopts the sam jackson mentality of accepting every roll offered her

I don't think anyone is defending paramount, just sympathizing, they're doing an anime live movie which has NEVER worked profitably so I can't blame them for taking desperate action


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> the star-driven vehicle is almost entirely a myth



How do you explain After Earth making $243.8 million?

Will Smith was in it

Granted comparing mortals to will smith is cheating



ghstwrld said:


> but marvel studios being trash and paramount and dreamworks making shit casting decisions are two separate things, sestras



If Coogler can even tap into _half_ of the spark he put into Creed, I'm down for it





> Scarjo is the hottest actress around right now tho,


meh



> I don't think anyone is defending paramount, just sympathizing, they're doing an anime live movie which has NEVER worked profitably so I can't blame them for taking desperate action


This is EXACTLY what Ridley Scott said about Gods and Kings and everyoen on the planet laughed at him and proceeded to not see the movie


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

Never heard of God's and kings


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2016)

Castiel said:


> How do you explain After Earth making $243.8 million?
> 
> Will Smith was in it
> 
> Granted comparing mortals to will smith is cheating



but isn't it considered a flop? I remember Will talking about feeling broken and cornered by its lack of impact at the box office

concussion, focus, and seven pounds did not fare so well, either

like

this isn't the 80s anymore; some receipts

Link removed
Henry Cavill Excited About JUSTICE LEAGUE And Working With Jason Momoa's AQUAMAN.

_Epagogix a U.K. company led by Nick Meaney relies on neural networks to make predictive analyses about films that should or should not go into production by looking for script elements that correspond with either success or failure at the box office. They try to assess risk, for example, by looking at factors such as cast and location. Epagogix has found that A-list actors and directors are for the most part irrelevant to a film's bottom line.

The highly successful The Pirates of the Caribbean and the ill-fated Lone Ranger films illustrate this finding. Both films were produced by the same studio (Disney), same director (Gore Verbinkski) and boasted the same star (Johnny Depp). While the same writing team from Pirates worked on the Ranger film in the development at the mid-point, the Lone Ranger was subjected to numerous and substantial rewrites. The script was considered significantly weaker._


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

I agree the Era of the big name director is over, but it's premature to write off star power


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2016)

shit said:


> Never heard of God's and kings


*EXACTLY*

(it was the movie Scott directed before The Martian, basically a remake of 10 Commandments with Bale as Moses, when asked why all the main characters were white Scott basically said 'if I got a guy named Mohammad Whatever in this movie no one would finance it or see it'



ghstwrld said:


> but isn't it considered a flop? I remember Will talking about feeling broken and cornered by its lack of impact at the box office
> 
> concussion, focus, and seven pounds did not fare so well, either



In the US at least, it made the lion's share of its money overseas.

Those others are also examples of him not doing his 'Will Smith Mega Movie Star' thing, thus I would imagine it would go completely under the radar of overseas viewers


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 17, 2016)

...is this really that big of a deal? If Ben Kingsley can be make-up'd to be Indian-fied for Ghandi, Scarlett Johanssen can be CG'd to be Japanese'd up for Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## creative (Apr 17, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> ...is this really that big of a deal? If Ben Kingsley can be make-up'd to be Indian-fied for Ghandi, Scarlett Johanssen can be CG'd to be Japanese'd up for Ghost in the Shell.



I legit forgot about that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2016)

...Ben Kingsley IS Indian. His birth name is Krishna Bhanji.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2016)

Let me guess though


Will Smith's casting as Deadshot is something stunning and brave?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2016)

No, it's both an attempt to add star power and an attempt to give him another a successful blockbuster in the states after After Earth was critically panned in the US


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 17, 2016)

brave? no

but it doesn't count as stunning only if we pretend like white folks aren't significantly over represented in lead roles relative to its share of frequent moviegoers or the general population; and there's the whole bit where this kind of shift is seldom a thing

like

get a grip and get your life, sestra


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2016)

Yup, just about as expected

Now excuse me while I fast forward a couple of years and watch ghost loose it over Jaden Smith getting cast for Miles Morales over the fat girl from Precious


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Yup, just about as expected
> 
> Now excuse me while I fast forward a couple of years and watch ghost loose it over Jaden Smith getting cast for Miles Morales over the fat girl from Precious



You seem to have willfully misunderstood me.  I said that *only* because it was will smith.  The thing is, Will Smith and Denzel have transcended to the level of movie god where unless the project they picked is WILDLY out of their wheelhouse or just flat out looks like a disaster, their star power will keep it from fading away.

I suspect WB cast Smith in this for the same reason they'd have offered the role to say, Brad Pitt or something. To take advantage of this.

So no, not 'brave at all'

However taking a chance on a shit actor like Jaden Smith who has made a buffoon of himself online and is basically a punchline, there would be some bravery to that (though mainly in the way sticking your hand in the fire would be brave)

Think a middle ground from 'mega movie star' and whatever the fuck bullshit you suggested would be... I dunno, a newish black actor making a name for themselves but haven't jumped up to the level of being notable.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 17, 2016)

Castiel said:


> ...Ben Kingsley IS Indian. His birth name is Krishna Bhanji.



Haha, really? Wow, my family has been shitting on the Ghandi movie for years and years because "white guy playing Ghandi". 










Still don't think CG'ing Scarlett Johanssen is an issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2016)

> You seem to have willfully misunderstood me



You seem to have inadvertently misunderstood *me*

The expected answer I was referring to was Ghostworld's, not yours.


I didn't refer to you at any point in my posts in this subject


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2016)

I'll snip the rest because as it stands it's still beneath me to explain the joke


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2016)

It's occurred to me you've had that avatar longer than any other you've had


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2016)

Every time I mean to change it, I look into Hiccup's eyes and I don't really have the heart


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 19, 2016)

[youtube]747cvo8Lkjw[/youtube]


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2016)

There's nothing inherently wrong with what he says, it's just his general douchiness that's the problem

It was amazing seeing him get beaten to death in public last night on twitter though.  I laughed hard at him squirming


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2016)

gotta say

Viola Davis as Amanda Waller is the only reason why I'm going to watch suicide squad


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2016)

Jared Leto was apparently too afraid to pull any of method bullshit on her since she sternly said her ex football player husband would turn him to paste. 

Excellent casting for Amanda Waller


----------



## The Runner (Apr 19, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Every time I mean to change it, I look into Hiccup's eyes and I don't really have the heart



The animation is really top notch, best I've seen in DreamWorks 

Also, Hiccup is a total stud


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2016)

So have any of you guys read that Mortal Kombat X series ever published last year?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2016)

whitewashing an asian character for the sole purpose of not offending an asian country?!?

they look funny in the light


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2016)

Is this still Scarlet Johanson, or are you going about Iron Fist now?


----------



## creative (Apr 21, 2016)

Cubey said:


> So have any of you guys read that Mortal Kombat X series ever published last year?



I've been reading that book along with Street fighter unlimited and the lumberjanes. Johnny is the dumbest fucking husband ever I and love him.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 22, 2016)

[youtube]9Lx_x0rTh3c[/youtube]

iconic tbh


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 22, 2016)

[youtube]tLnJQIONWUA[/youtube]


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 22, 2016)

[dailymotion]x15zj5c[/dailymotion]


----------



## creative (Apr 22, 2016)

Friendly reminder that if you claim to be a fan but only remember purple rain your a certified dickrider and need to hop of before the rigamortis hits your cheeks.

It's okay to not know famous people.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 22, 2016)

are you referring to anyone in particular?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 22, 2016)

and speaking of movie albums

still having a moment with catwoman tbh

[youtube]FAfLAmsYiAo[/youtube]


----------



## creative (Apr 22, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> are you referring to anyone in particular?



Not on this forum mind.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2016)

WHAT IS THIS TRASH!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2016)

all of my flaw free posts


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> all of my flaw free posts


Wtf this gif lmao


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2016)

It's one of the game over animations for failing a QTE in one of the new Tomb Raider games


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Jared Leto was apparently too afraid to pull any of method bullshit on her since she sternly said her ex football player husband would turn him to paste.
> 
> Excellent casting for Amanda Waller



This sounds cool but I don't think Viola Davis is married to an NFL player.

Sounds like someone may have mixed up Davis and Kerry Washington


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## creative (Apr 29, 2016)

I dont know how to rep with this shit forum shift.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2016)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This sounds cool but I don't think Viola Davis is married to an NFL player.
> 
> Sounds like someone may have mixed up Davis and Kerry Washington


high school and college football.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 2, 2016)

Goddamn but Civil War was such a good movie. Easily my favourite of the Marvel movies so far. Hell, I took my mom, who's never seen or had any interest in superhero stuff, and even she loved it.

Spider-Man and Black Panther were done really well. Pretty much loved every scene they were in. Really looking forward to the Black Panther movie. They even snuck in the Dora Milaje. 

Was really impressed how they depicted characters taking sides and how it all played out.


Aaaaah. So good.


----------



## shit (May 2, 2016)

who knew this would be such a winning idea, I was sure this would be the point MCU jumped the shark


----------



## ghstwrld (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2016)

Don't tell me you aren't kind of interested in seeing the Dora Milaje in a movie, ghst


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2016)

shit said:


> who knew this would be such a winning idea, I was sure this would be the point MCU jumped the shark


Honestly, so did I. Pleasantly surprised with how things turned out.

It really helped that the reason for the split wasn't just "SHIELD is being utter cunts about registration". The Accords being incidental to the villain's main plan was a nice touch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Don't tell me you aren't kind of interested in seeing the Dora Milaje in a movie, ghst


I want Lupitia Nyong'o and Danai Gurira to be part of the Dora Milaje. It sucks that they are only allowed to speak in Hausa tho. I'm not very fond of subtitles.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2016)

I dig the new mobile version of the site. Before coming to NF from my phone was a pain.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2016)

Speaking of Black Panther, Chadwick Boseman will be playing Thurgood Marshall... in a movie directed by _Reginald Hudlin_

Also man, it's so weird Jackie Robinson, Thurgood Marshall and James Brown are all played by the same dude in biopics.



LIL_M0 said:


> I want Lupitia Nyong'o and Danai Gurira to be part of the Dora Milaje. It sucks that they are only allowed to speak in Hausa tho. I'm not very fond of subtitles.



You got 26 months to learn, get to it


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2016)

heh, hey m0, BP's coming out on 4th of July weekend 2018


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 6, 2016)

Hot damn civil war was awesome. BP was such a boss, and Spidey is another win for marvel casting.

Also, was anybody else surprised by how awesome falcon was? His upgraded kit was really really cool.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 6, 2016)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hot damn civil war was awesome. BP was such a boss, and Spidey is another win for marvel casting.
> 
> Also, was anybody else surprised by how awesome falcon was? *His upgraded kit was really really cool.*


I loved how they did Redwing. That was really cool.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2016)

Good god, T'Challa stole that movie SO HARD it was legit incredible to behold. Wow


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2016)

Castiel said:


> heh, hey m0, BP's coming out on 4th of July weekend 2018


I'm so hyped 


> You got 26 months to learn, get to it


<Only 26 months?> *translated from Hausa


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Good god, T'Challa stole that movie SO HARD it was legit incredible to behold. Wow


Headed to see Black Panther: Good Guys War in a few hours.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 6, 2016)

Kilo, how'd you like Spider-Man?

As someone who never cared for the Tobey McGuire films, and wasn't interested in the recent Amazing films, I'm looking forward to the MCU Spidey film. Thought he was pretty well done.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 6, 2016)

and now they are trying it with this Candice loves barry S!?!?!?



both of these shows are CANCELLED



Castiel said:


> Don't tell me you aren't kind of interested in seeing the Dora Milaje in a movie, ghst



not in one by marvel studios, no


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2016)

LIL_M0 said:


> <Only 26 months?> *translated from Hausa


Wasted your time. She spoke English 

Unless the language T'Chaka was speaking was Hausa, then you might still be ok. Unless he was speaking another language. Iirc the map they showed had wakanda in the uganda/Sudan border region


LIL_M0 said:


> Headed to see Black Panther: Good Guys War in a few hours.


Enjoy.  On top of everything else it really is Black Panther 0.

Now I'm kind of curious what the movie is going to be about now that they already did the easymode plot of the origin already. Opens them up to go wild with it



Bergelmir said:


> Kilo, how'd you like Spider-Man?
> 
> As someone who never cared for the Tobey McGuire films, and wasn't interested in the recent Amazing films, I'm looking forward to the MCU Spidey film. Thought he was pretty well done.


I thought he was an awkward dork, which is to say I liked him.



ghstwrld said:


> and now they are trying it with this Candice loves barry S!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> both of these shows are CANCELLED


Barry fuvking EXPLODING right after mitigated my frustration



> not in one by marvel studios, no


Creed tho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2016)

sitting in the theater now 5 minutes til previews/trailers


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2016)

Package for Tony Stank 

*Spoiler*: _also_ 




Rhodey made me think of this...



I was kinda nervous when the first announced it, but Chadwick Boseman performance was T'Challa/10 and Holland was annoying enough  (I say this as a compliment) to pull off the perfect "Spidey quips  while fighting" scenes. I'm looking forward to seeing both of their movies.

Someone in the theater was complaining about Zemo being out of character but I literally only know him from the No Escape arc from BuckyCap and didn't care.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2016)

I loved Rhodey'so reaction to Spidey, he was straight up not ready for his bs 

What was your favorite T'Challa line? Mine were "I don't care" and "The living are not done with you"

Also that prison scene (and this movie in general) was probably the closest Renner has come to acting like comics Clint now that I think about it 


Yeah, this was definitely a very revisionist take on Zemo, but I think Bruhl nailed it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> I loved Rhodey'so reaction to Spidey, he was straight up not ready for his bs


Bucky and Sam weren't either 



> What was your favorite T'Challa line? Mine were "I don't care" and "The living are not done with you"


Those  plus "... But I am not my father" and "How long do you think you can keep your friend safe from me (or something to that effect)? 


> Also that prison scene (and this movie in general) was probably the closest Renner has come to acting like comics Clint now that I think about it


speaking of the prison, as many comics as I've read it had never occurred to me that The Raft was a floating prison. I don't always pay close attention to background art so I just assumed it was an island like Alcatraz. Then again it probably was an island and prison boat is a MCU thing.



> Yeah, this was definitely a very revisionist take on Zemo, but I think Bruhl nailed it.


 Yeah I liked him and his motivations and his execution of said motivations. A nation crumbled from within


----------



## tari101190 (May 7, 2016)

Civil War was great. It was no BVS, but still good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> It was no BVS


get out


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2016)

i liked how panther had no quips, but still wasn't just a moody prolapsed anus

He didn't get enough screen time with his dad, I hope his movie fixes that with flashbacks


----------



## ghstwrld (May 7, 2016)

the assault on the chimera ant nation has gotten a little dry tbh, and that's after the stellar opening featuring a rain of dragon fire

and where is the red kang kurapika?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> i liked how panther had no quips, but still wasn't just a moody prolapsed anus
> 
> He didn't get enough screen time with his dad, I hope his movie fixes that with flashbacks


I agree on both accounts. I hope there are some deleted scenes on the dvd


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2016)

I'd say 'I don't care' was almost a quip given how it was played.



ghstwrld said:


> the assault on the chimera ant nation has gotten a little dry tbh, and that's after the stellar opening featuring a rain of dragon fire



Oh man, this is probably the best segment in the entire series.  It will drag a lot but hang on, the tension becomes razor tight in a lot of places and some of the character beats are phenomenal. 

And good god.  That ending, just thinking about it makes me have to sit down.



> and where is the red kang kurapika?


You are straight up _never_ going to see Kurapika again in the anime except for a tiny 2 second glimpse of what he's up to during the 'where are they now?' montage at the end of the Chairman Election Arc.

He DOES however take a *massive* jump in prominence in the current arc in the manga (which picks up right where the anime ended) since his goals finally align with the other characters.


Leorio does finally show up again in the Chairman Election Arc though.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 13, 2016)

_move or you will be moved_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2016)

> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me you aren't kind of interested in seeing the Dora Milaje in a movie, ghst
> ...





ghstwrld said:


> _move or you will be moved_


So... I guess you changed your mind


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2016)

LIL_M0 said:


> _*I want Lupitia Nyong'o*_ and Danai Gurira to be part of the Dora Milaje. It sucks that they are only allowed to speak in Hausa tho. I'm not very fond of subtitles.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2016)

Michael B. Jordan just signed up for Black Panther


----------



## ghstwrld (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (May 13, 2016)

marvel  stay coming for me, but still i rise!


LIL_M0 said:


> So... I guess you changed your mind



lol no

my friends will not stop talking about it; the black panther stuff sounds interesting, but I refuse to engage cap 3's putrid ideas and ethos tbh. like the second movie, we're presented with the argument humanity cannot be trusted with its own freedom, that captain america is beyond reproach and thus should be trusted; that thought holds even when he's clearly wrong. worse, the clash is trash; it reads more like the russos and co are draping pointless boring misunderstandings and same-old same-old with the signifiers of a rivalry or whatever to try to falsely mislead the viewers  into believing they're seeing genuine friendship and conflict


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2016)

That wasn't my question though, it was about the general concept of a BP movie.  I never figured you'd be into Civil War, known you too long to think you'd budge on that.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 13, 2016)

Castiel said:


> That wasn't my question though, it was about the general concept of a BP movie.  I never figured you'd be into Civil War, known you too long to think you'd budge on that.



maybe I should get into creed first before i say anything

please hold


----------



## ghstwrld (May 13, 2016)

boxing though


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2016)

There's fruitvale station too if you haven't seen it already.

Although yeah, Creed may be more indicative of how Coogler will handle the action aspect of BP.  He shows a surprising knack for it for such a relatively new director.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2016)

creed's action was superb

black panther looks all set to be excellent 

dat wait tho


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2016)

Marvel: The halfway home for abused Human Torches


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2016)

Mike Allred just tweeted that Darwyn Cooke is dead then deleted it, I'm hoping it's because he was mistaken and not that he didn't want to be the one to break the news before his family did.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2016)

So the more hobo Iron Fist pictures I see, the more I'm wondering if the show is going to start off by playing with the idea that Danny's trip to K'un L'un being entirely in his head. Like what Millar did with Ultimate Thor.



Castiel said:


> Mike Allred just tweeted that Darwyn Cooke is dead then deleted it, I'm hoping it's because he was mistaken and not that he didn't want to be the one to break the news before his family did.


This was just posted on Cooke's blog:



> It is with tremendous sadness that we announce Darwyn is now receiving palliative care following a bout with aggressive cancer. His brother Dennis and I, along with our families appreciate the outpouring of support we have received. We ask for privacy as we go through this very difficult time. Urgent inquiries please contact David Hyde david.hyde@superfanpromotions.com
> 
> Marsha


So I assume (and hope) Allred was just mistaken.


----------



## The Runner (May 14, 2016)

He wasn't. He died today.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2016)

Ah, shit.

He will be missed.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 14, 2016)




----------



## shit (May 14, 2016)

certainly seems like marvel is courting crackpots like yourself with all its might, gst

will you see it and sell out your ideals as NF's #1 believer in blah blah blah daytimetalkshow.gif, or will you skip it and prove to the world that hiring blacks isn't the winning formula you've always told hollywood it is


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2016)

Calling now that the white people i nthe movie will be Andy Serkis and Martin Freeman


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2016)

shit said:


> certainly seems like marvel is courting crackpots like yourself with all its might, gst
> 
> will you see it and sell out your ideals as NF's #1 believer in blah blah blah daytimetalkshow.gif, or will you skip it and prove to the world that hiring blacks isn't the winning formula you've always told hollywood it is


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Calling now that the white people i nthe movie will be Andy Serkis and Martin Freeman


And maybe the chicken that dated T'Challa in college and Everett K. Ross once she worked for the government in Priests run. 

They dont have to have romantic tension or anything. Just have them mention that they dated and /pol/ and their affiliates will die of collective aneurysms.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2016)

monkey's paw wish

MBJ is now a Marvel character

But's one of their villain characters


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2016)

Good opening. Damn, but I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2016)

that's pretty fucking cool


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2016)

was it? I've never read preacher so to me it looks like nothing.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 20, 2016)

fast and furiosa?!?!? 

please don't step with that italian job shit, charlize


----------



## The Runner (May 21, 2016)

Wally is back, although I do beleive he will die considering his lack of preasence in the previews.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2016)

Good trailer.

Awesome that Avassarala(forget the actresses' name) is in it. Love her voice.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> was it? I've never read preacher so to me it looks like nothing.


Read it you fool

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> Wally is back, although I do beleive he will die considering his lack of preasence in the previews.


Titans #1


----------



## Bergelmir (May 24, 2016)

God damn(heh) but that was a strong opener for Preacher. Lucifer should have gone to these guys. I forgot how icky Arseface made me feel. And the scene with Tulip and the kids was golden. Probably my favourite bit of the episode.


I fucking lost it at "Tom Cruise explodes"


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2016)

The best part is that Cruise's representatives found out BEFORE it went to air and they sent a memo to Seth Rogen asking him to explain himself


----------



## Bergelmir (May 24, 2016)

Haha, really? Seth Rogen going to have to dodge crazy Scientologists now.


Also, watched Deadpool last night. That was a really good film. They really nailed the character.


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2016)

seth rogen sucks


But I'm reading preacher, like shit FORCED ME TO 

It's pretty cool. A bit dated for the 90's, but in a way that feels a bit like time travelling in comics rather than amateurish

One thing I absolutely hate though, and that is the black hole of energy and emotional investment that is the shitty cassady loves tulip storyline. I'm on issue 3 and whenever I see it coming, I literally skip it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 25, 2016)

Which blade runs are worth reading, if any of you happen to know?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 25, 2016)

Never read any of the Blade books. But he was part of Captain Britain & MI-13 and Ewing's Mighty Avengers, both of which were pretty good.


----------



## God (May 26, 2016)

I'll check those out. Cheers m8.


----------



## shit (May 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2016)

yeah, it shows


anyway, finished reading preacher


Can't tell what could I possibly want from a tv adaptation of that, it's clearly a comic book centric read

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> seth rogen sucks


I feel he's awareo f this and is strictly staying behind the scenes with the show.  He seems to be taking a very light touch with his involvement too.  I'd almost call it subtle in that the only way I could tell he was involved is if I were told.

The few additions I suspect he made I feel line up with Ennis' very stupid sense of humor. The scene with Cassidy and the cow being the main one.


Banhammer said:


> Can't tell what could I possibly want from a tv adaptation of that, it's clearly a comic book centric read


Give the pilot a go and see what you think?

It's both very different and very similar, the spirit is there and the cast is fantastic.  Curious to see where it goes.

For his part, Ennis seems to be into it and you know he'd call bullshit if he hated it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2016)

I did. I like most of that cast, but I'm waiting another couple of episodes before making a call


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2016)

I dig that Cassidy's accent is less cartoonish and more just _borderline incomprehensible, _I feel that's the right way to go.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2016)

i like that actor from Misfits


----------



## ghstwrld (May 29, 2016)

oh shit

pitou is getting destroyed


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> oh shit
> 
> pitou is getting destroyed


Got to swole Gon I take it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 1, 2016)

Shame Mignola's final Hellboy issue was so... bad. Feels like as soon as he started to get the apocalypse underway, he realized he didn't want to actually do any of it.

Well, I hope the BPRD team can at least produce something satisfactory.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2016)

kang koichi


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2016)

i do miss the whole travelogue bit of the other seasons but diamond's cast is already A-level tbh


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2016)

a benevolent body horror chef?!?!?!?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> i do miss the whole travelogue bit of the other seasons but diamond's cast is already A-level tbh


Yeah, definitely my favorite cast in the series, Stone Ocean and SBR's do come close tho.


ghstwrld said:


> a benevolent body horror chef?!?!?!?


I know right? Probably my favorite swerve in the series

And definitely one of the 2 things I've wanted most to see new peopel react to.  (the other is what the deal is with the severed hand from the first episode.  Reactions to that are going to be GREAT)


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2016)

severed hand from episode one?!?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2016)

and the dog lives this one time!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> severed hand from episode one?!?


Yes, from the opening scene, that's the main villain of part 4.  But what he actually does with the hand is...

...

well it's something I really want to see blind reactions to


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 6, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Yes, from the opening scene, that's the main villain of part 4.  But what he actually does with the hand is...
> 
> ...
> 
> well it's something I really want to see blind reactions to


Man, thats going to be great. I cannot wait for the last third of Part 4.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2016)

Yup, that;s the one

Whatever you think is going on with that hand? It's more fucked up


Also all of the villain's powers and abilities are named after Queen songs.  So look forward to that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2016)

man, the anime is looking pretty sharp

I should get back into Jojo


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2016)

You should, the newest episode had the protag punch a plate of spaghetti


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Hunter x Hunter just took a hard swerve into wtf land. Did not see that shit coming.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2016)

has anyone been following the announcements and premieres at e3? what's good?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow. New Zelda looks amazing. So beautiful. 

Shame I'm never going to buy a Wii-U.



ghstwrld said:


> has anyone been following the announcements and premieres at e3? what's good?


Dishonored 2 is going to be great. The Last Guardian looks fun, too. And I'm cautiously optimistic for Titanfall 2, Mass Effect Andromeda, and kinda for God of War 4.

Oh, and there's a new Spider-Man game coming. Not digging the suit, but it could be good. 

And there was a wtf trailer for Kojima's new game, Death Stranding. God knows when it will come out, though.


----------



## The Runner (Jun 14, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh, and there's a new Spider-Man game coming. Not digging the suit, but it could be good.


The white spider parts of the suits grew on me, but the excessive lines and ends that separate the red is still making it feel a bit unnatural.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah, I don't mind the white bits so much. The design as a whole is too cluttered. Thats not really a big issue, though. These games have alternate suits, after all. Hopefully, the FF one is included. I really liked that look.


----------



## The Runner (Jun 14, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, I don't mind the white bits so much. The design as a whole is too cluttered. Thats not really a big issue, though. These games have alternate suits, after all. Hopefully, the FF one is included. I really liked that look.


Basically, yeah.

Marvel always seems to have a knack of making cool alternate costumes.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2016)

Person of Interest finale next week

I'm not ready 


Bergelmir said:


> Well, Hunter x Hunter just took a hard swerve into wtf land. Did not see that shit coming.


Yeah, this whole diversion with Hisoka came out of nowhere but the ending has me intrigued.  I mean it makess ense WHY he'd make the decision he made, but the ramifications definitely have me interested



Bergelmir said:


> Wow. New Zelda looks amazing. So beautiful.
> 
> Shame I'm never going to buy a Wii-U.


 It will also be for the NX



> Oh, and there's a new Spider-Man game coming. Not digging the suit, but it could be good.


BY INSOMNIAC GAMES



> there was a wtf trailer for Kojima's new game, Death Stranding. God knows when it will come out, though.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Person of Interest finale next week
> 
> I'm not ready


Especially with the ending to this week's episode. After Root's death, I'm just overwhelmed by the show. End of an era next week.



> It will also be for the NX


I really hate the motion controls Nintendo brought in for the Wii/Wii-U. Don't really like the gamepad of the Wii-U either.

So whether I go for the NX or not depends on the controller(and the games, of course).

Right? Kojima always has the best mystery hype machines.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 17, 2016)

oh shit

not armin!?!?!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2016)

It was a good plan though

A thinker to the end


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2016)

So it looks like the UK economy just slit its wrists


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> watched Deadpool last night. That was a really good film. They really nailed the character.


I just watched it and I agree. 
*Spoiler*: _Also_ 



 I found the strong girl to be strangely attractive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2016)

Well good thing for you she was legal when they were filming


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2016)

Negasonic Teenage Warhead?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2016)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just watched it and I agree.
> *Spoiler*: _Also_
> 
> 
> ...


M0's pedo goth tastes coming out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2016)

> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Well good thing for you she was legal when they were filming
> ...


What?! No! Not the kid. I bet you guys think I'm a pedo now. 


Bergelmir said:


> M0's pedo goth tastes coming out.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 14, 2016)

Backtracking now, are we? The truth is out now, M0!!



Yeah, I thought she was kind of hot, too. I'd let her slap me around.


----------



## shit (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2016)

Thrawn's canon again in Star Wars


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 17, 2016)

Took them long enough. Is he showing up in the comics or a novel?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 17, 2016)

dawn of justice low key shits tbh; I totally want to watch it again


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 17, 2016)

Honestly, Dawn of Justice was pretty good right up until the Supes/Bats fight starts. Then things take a massive dive, in terms of the writing. 

Not surprising, now that we've had Snyder say that he can't take superheroes talking seriously. So its just a few words, then punch punch punch.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2016)

all those blurry pretentious shots ruin it for me, but it's a pretty alright story with at least earnest over-acting


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah, I feel the same. I had fun with it despite its faults. Still looking forward to Wonder Woman and Justice League.

Although, the top of my list for next years films is The Dark Tower. I still can't believe its actually happening.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> Took them long enough. Is he showing up in the comics or a novel?


Rebels cartoon

Although Zahn IS writing a new novel set in the new continuity titled Thrawn


ghstwrld said:


> dawn of justice low key shits tbh; I totally want to watch it again


Indeed

Waiting o nthe Extended BD though, think it comes out this week though


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh, man. Season 3 looks like it'll be pretty cool. Nice to see the Dai Bendu brought back. With that line of being in-between the Jedi and Sith, I'm hoping its a sign of the Je'daii being reintroduced.

And I wonder how close to A New Hope the show will be with the time skip.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2016)

Ezra is the exact same age as Luke, so take that into consideration


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2016)

Legendary is making a live action Detective Pikachu movie


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Ezra is the exact same age as Luke, so take that into consideration


Checked the timeline. Apparently season 2 ended 3 years before Episode 4. So season 3 is probably 2 years before that.

Wonder if the show will be rebranded and go past the movies.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 21, 2016)

Maaan, its a shame the Berserk cartoon is kind of poop. So many unnecessary changes. And complete misunderstanding of Gutts. They're going for an action show instead of horror. Feh.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2016)

set phasers to stun


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2016)

Apparentmy Miura was fully on board with the changes and actually wrote some himself? That's the stuff I'm hearing


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 24, 2016)

The Legion, Wonder-Woman, and Doctor Strange trailers were awesome. Especially Legion. I really liked that. 

Justice League was much more jokey than I expected. NoT digging the Flash suit, though.



Castiel said:


> Apparentmy Miura was fully on board with the changes and actually wrote some himself? That's the stuff I'm hearing


Yeah, I saw that he scripted the third episode. which, I dunno. It felt half-assed,while trying to accommodate the anime changes.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2016)

legion was weird, I think they'll hint at his awesome powers and cock tease for the entire show while never really showing them off, then at the finale they'll do a bunch of hoaky effects to show off his powers and wrap up the show in some pretentious annoyingly meta way that makes the entire run feel pointless

but really that would do perfect justice to his character and every run he's been apart of


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah, this seems to be focused more on the psychological issues instead of the powers. Or they'll go the Heroes route with low budget powers, aka Squinty Eyes Telepathy.

I'm okay with that, as it looks like a fun show regardless.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 31, 2016)

it seems a lot more like koichi's bizarre adventure tbh

here for it


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 31, 2016)

and david bowie is the killer?!?!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> and david bowie is the killer?!?!


Yup, Yoshikage Kira


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 2, 2016)

Any of you play the Batman Tell Tales game that just dropped?

First episode was pretty good. They pulled a twist from Morrison's run, so I'm hoping things spiral into some crazy shit in future eps.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> Any of you play the Batman Tell Tales game that just dropped?
> 
> First episode was pretty good. They pulled a twist from Morrison's run, so I'm hoping things spiral into some crazy shit in future eps.



I was torn between getting that and the Steam version of Phantom Brave, and ended up with Phantom Brave figuring I'd get Batman when more episodes are out. I love Telltale games though so looking forward to it - they did say they wanted to do their own original take on Batman and not just follow one storyline or the other or the likes. The trailer had some good voice acting, liking Troy Baker as Bruce but previews said they did some weird demonic voice modulator for Batman, some even said it was worse than Bale's.

Also definitely looking forward to Laura Bailey's Catwoman/Selina Kyle.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 3, 2016)

Rey said:


> I was torn between getting that and the Steam version of Phantom Brave, and ended up with Phantom Brave figuring I'd get Batman when more episodes are out. I love Telltale games though so looking forward to it - they did say they wanted to do their own original take on Batman and not just follow one storyline or the other or the likes. The trailer had some good voice acting, liking Troy Baker as Bruce but previews said they did some weird demonic voice modulator for Batman, some even said it was worse than Bale's.
> 
> Also definitely looking forward to Laura Bailey's Catwoman/Selina Kyle.


Yeah, they're doing their own thing with Batman instead of placing it within canon like they did for Wolf Among Us. Some changes to the characters, but its working for me so far.

The voice modulator was pretty standard. Not weird at all. Pretty much like the Arrow and BvS modulators. And that Batsuit is pretty sweet. I like that they managed to keep the white eyes without it looking silly.


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, they're doing their own thing with Batman instead of placing it within canon like they did for Wolf Among Us. Some changes to the characters, but its working for me so far.
> 
> The voice modulator was pretty standard. Not weird at all. Pretty much like the Arrow and BvS modulators. And that Batsuit is pretty sweet. I like that they managed to keep the white eyes without it looking silly.



Good to hear that the initial thoughts on the voice modulator was just over-reaction then. It did little to temper my desire for the game regardless, but that helps because I really enjoyed what I heard of Troy in the trailer - he's a phenomenal voice actor.

And yes, the Batsuit looked damn nice.

Just makes me more excited to see what they got planned for their Marvel deal.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 3, 2016)

Rey said:


> Just makes me more excited to see what they got planned for their Marvel deal.


I forgot about that. I hope its not Spider-Man or an Avengers thing. Would prefer something else.


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> I forgot about that. I hope its not Spider-Man or an Avengers thing. Would prefer something else.



I would say X-Men could do with some good publicity these days but it looks like Marvel's ready to give them the boot.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 3, 2016)

I _was_ going to say I would prefer an X-Men game... but then I remembered Disney and Marvel are trying to shit on the franchise as much as possible without losing the readers.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> I _was_ going to say I would prefer an X-Men game... but then I remembered Disney and Marvel are trying to shit on the franchise as much as possible without losing the readers.



I don't even know what to feel anymore - bought the game on Steam and even after the patch it's running like shit. I know, I'm on a laptop and it's not super-powered but I was getting better framerates on fucking The Witcher 3 and shit. Just unplayable. I don't know if I want to wait and see if they fix it or refund it and try it on console.


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2016)

Rey said:


> I don't even know what to feel anymore - bought the game on Steam and even after the patch it's running like shit. I know, I'm on a laptop and it's not super-powered but I was getting better framerates on fucking The Witcher 3 and shit. Just unplayable. I don't know if I want to wait and see if they fix it or refund it and try it on console.


It's funny those are the only choices you're giving yourself


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> They pulled a twist from Morrison's run


hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2016)

shit said:


> It's funny those are the only choices you're giving yourself



Well. I guess I could keep it and never play...?


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 6, 2016)

The console framerate is a bit choppy too, Rey. It didn't bother me much, but I have pretty lax standards for this stuff.

I dunno if this is just a thing with TellTale games. The only other one I've played is Minecraft, and that also has this issue.



Castiel said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> The console framerate is a bit choppy too, Rey. It didn't bother me much, but I have pretty lax standards for this stuff.
> 
> I dunno if this is just a thing with TellTale games. The only other one I've played is Minecraft, and that also has this issue.



I've played all of them since The Walking Dead Season 1, except for Minecraft, and never ran into issues.

I played The Witcher 3 on PC with only 20-25 FPS in general.

I was getting around 8 FPS in the intro (the heist and Catwoman fight), then got up to around 14 for Harvey's speech. It was still so choppy that I repeatedly failed the button sequences (something I've never done in a TT game unless I wasn't paying attention) and couldn't even pick conversation choices.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 7, 2016)

8/14 FPS? Oh geez, that _is_ bad. I didn't have anything that bad. The framerate was a bit choppy, but nothing that interfered with the button sequences.

I should mention that I was playing on the PS4, though. I'm not part of the master race.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 9, 2016)

Haha, holy shit, they really managed to work in the tiara/bracelets look. If they have him wear a yellow shirt while he escapes, it'll be perfect.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

Bergelmir said:


> 8/14 FPS? Oh geez, that _is_ bad. I didn't have anything that bad. The framerate was a bit choppy, but nothing that interfered with the button sequences.
> 
> I should mention that I was playing on the PS4, though. I'm not part of the master race.



I'm hardly master race either - what I can play I do, but yeah, it's asinine. And still not fixed. I could barely do the QTEs and when playing M/KB, I couldn't even select a response because things were so choppy. 

I'll give it a couple more days then just refund it, maybe put that money towards the new Deus Ex... support those guys, especially after the shit BioWare and others started with them.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 16, 2016)

Finally got around to watching Justice League Gods and Monsters. I really liked it. Pretty fun Elseworlds. I like the animation style, too. 

And I had to laugh at how easily Darkseid and the Apocalpse New Gods were taken out.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't really care much for VR. But man, I didn't realize how much I wanted a VR Gundam game until just now:


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2016)

oh man this fight's kind of intense and has a really inventive way of fighting Sheer Heart Attack

also Fatty


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 10, 2016)

whew


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2016)

now he cant see his watch


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 30, 2016)

the lack of movement (lateral, vertical and whatnot) within the frame is so not good tbh


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 30, 2016)

oop @ queen 

here for it


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 30, 2016)

and there's something very arid about the proceedings, but i can't quite explain why; the episode where kabutops summons madz to the battlefield has more impact, for example. i totally need to watch again when i have a chance

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2016)

Luke Cage is a bit corny and spotty here and there but 'm digigng it .  Mahershala Ali is the total MVP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Luke Cage is a bit corny and spotty here and there but 'm digigng it .  Mahershala Ali is the total MVP


Yeah. Cottonmouth was my favorite character. I hope he got hit with a radioactive mic stand because I would much rather have him as Cage's recurring villain than Diamondback. 

Also: The actor who played Diamondback did a good job of playing a campy comic book villain


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2016)

The guy who played Diamondback looked like he was the result of a top secret experiment to recreate Tony Todd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Oct 9, 2016)

So you guys think you can draw, prove it.  Join Sketch of the Week (SkotW), Naruto forum's *only* art contest.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 22, 2016)

Ah, crap. Steve Dillon passed away: 

Terrible news.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 22, 2016)

damn, unfortunate news indeed.

he had an hand in a couple of great works, rest in peace good sir.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2016)

from appendicitis too
how horrifying


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2016)

not the frankinator


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2016)

they say he did frank face a lot of times on purpose


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2016)

Very true


so how far is the anime right now?  You get up to stray cat yet?


also man, I am WAITING so hard for hte confused and baffled reactions to the way Kirai s taken out for good at the endo f part 4.  I laughed in real life after how he's defeated


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah, the anime is past the cat. Last episode I saw was the one with the guy trapped in the cell tower by his own Stand. That was about a month ago, I think.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2016)

A N O T H E R        O N E       B I T E S        T H E       D U S T


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 5, 2016)

Marvel Comics should do a story where Norman Osborne gets into office with help from Red Skull.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2016)

So what comics did you guys most enjoy this year?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 10, 2016)

Black Hammer
Chew
Injection
Moon Knight
Nowhere Men
Omega Men
Superman
The Spire
The Vision
Transformers – More Than Meets the Eye
Ultimates
Wrath of the Eternal Warrior

And they're not published this year but Dracula - Company of Monsters and Supreme Blue Rose.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 12, 2016)

haven't read much of anything beyond JoJo tbh

i've been slippin


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2016)

same, I haven't been reading as much lately (actually reading older stuff mostly)

these are the only series I kept tabs on


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2016)

only comic i've really been following consistently this year has kind of just been IDW's Hasbro comics.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh man, I completely forgot about the bath scene with Kira and Hayato in Diamond is Crush. I just sort of shrugged and moved on when reading it, but animated the creepy pedo vibe is just so strong. 


Cannot wait to see people's reactions to the conclusion of this part.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 27, 2016)

such an iconic show; more thoughts later


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2016)

carrie fisher died


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2016)

I heard, last I heard she was in stable condition.  Really sucks, but am at least heartened by seeing her spoken of so positively as someone who spoke out about mental illness

this whole year sucks so much


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, shit.

2016 has been such a garbage year.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2016)

...and now Carrie Fisher's mom just died too 

she was the girl in Singin' in the Rain


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

Billie Lourd better not die in some type of Anton Yelchin-like freak accident.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 29, 2016)

#delete2016


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey guys my friend is trying to raise some money 
He's selling some cool comics, retro games and DVDs check them out!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 9, 2017)

Aw shit, I somehow missed that Kouta Hirano came out with another manga after Hellsing. And its far along enough to be anime'd.


Got a lot to catch up on.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Hey guys my friend is trying to raise some money
> He's selling some cool comics, retro games and DVDs check them out!


bought a few games, tell him to hurry and ship them

now I need to find a new snes


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 9, 2017)

shit said:


> bought a few games, tell him to hurry and ship them
> 
> now I need to find a new snes


Shit!!! My man  I miss seeing ya in the other sections Thank you soooo much for helping him out!! He's very grateful which ones didnyou buy btw???


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2017)

secret of evermore, starfox, and final fantasy 3

I remember playing evermore as a kid and I've never been able to find the game where the kid and his dog battle the demon world or w/e it was, but I think that's the game, pretty damn hyped about it

never beat snes starfox, and ff3/6 is one of my favorite games but never had a physical copy of it

feeling really good about these buys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 9, 2017)

shit said:


> secret of evermore, starfox, and final fantasy 3
> 
> I remember playing evermore as a kid and I've never been able to find the game where the kid and his dog battle the demon world or w/e it was, but I think that's the game, pretty damn hyped about it
> 
> ...


He's shooting for thursday with priority shipping!


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2017)

fantastic


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2017)

son of a shitmariner


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 9, 2017)

Castiel said:


> son of a shitmariner


The Shitmariner tales the The tale of the edmund Shitzgerald


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2017)

What


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2017)

goddamn this Op rules


----------



## Stringer (Feb 5, 2017)

yes it does, their best one yet

watching the build up to the new arc has been pretty fun, for the first in two decades I'm actually excited about dragon ball again lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, I'm even more hyped than I was for the Goku Black/Future Trunks arc when that was building up.

Also excited to see all the designs Toriyama will made, the ones we've seen in just the OP are wild


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2017)

This new 90s/00s nostalgia wave hitting Japan is fierce

Dragon Ball Super w/Toriyama
Cardcaptor Sakura Clear Card Edition w/CLAMP
Rurouni Kenshin Hokkaido Arc w/Watsuki
Yu-Gi-Oh Dark Side of Dimension w/Takahashi
Digimon Adventure Tri

Also HxH, Berserk and JJBA getting animes adapting manga only content.


Wonder what's next.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 5, 2017)

now that you mention it I wouldn't mind seeing a reboot of Ranma ½

as well as a proper adaptation of Blade of the Immortal, that'd be glorious 

btw is berserk coming back with another season? I hope not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 5, 2017)

There's also a new Tetsuwan Atom series coming out based on the current ongoing manga. Its a prequel set during Professor Ochanomizu's college days. That looks pretty good.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## shit (Mar 17, 2017)

anyone watched any of it? is it as terrible as the sjw brigade would have me believe?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2017)

shit said:


> anyone watched any of it? is it as terrible as the sjw brigade would have me believe?


That's one of my buddies you're talking about 

also saw first ep, was ok, kind of tried too hard from word go, some funny bits but not as strong a first impression as the other shows.  Some nice bits tho like the scene with the homeless guy.

Folks I know who are farther (one of which is apparently an extra in a few scenes so good for him) back up that it's the weakest of the netflix shows and that nothing even comes close to the Daredevils in terms of action and that way too much time is spent on the internal politics of the Rand Corporation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 18, 2017)

shit said:


> anyone watched any of it? is it as terrible as the sjw brigade would have me believe?



it simply cannot be as dry as it is, utterly lacking in verve and humor and fun, while also being almost entirely derivative. worse, the action sequences are duds; the actors and actresses simply aren't up to the task, the camera work, framing and editing are never good so they don't provide assistance in making everything seem feasible and interesting and for whatever reason they don't even make use of costumes to give stunt doubles an easy in to perform. the last thing is pretty indicative of the show runners' total lack of care, concern and consideration

and it really is as problematic as everyone thought it was going to be; the whole mighty whitey thing is on full display, wuxia/kung fu, bushido and all the other asian cultures that come up are not at all specific and so on. the most insidious part of the show is Danny's brain dead behavior and the random Buddhist proverbs/vaguely Eastern BS he mouths off; they're going for the whole naive unsophisticated country person bit but all they're really doing is implying that the folks of kun lun are innately more natural, magical, or spiritual than whites/the west, that they’re more primitive and less possessed of Enlightenment rationality. the behaviors danny displays in the three episodes i've watched defy any kind of sound logic; he's straight up addled

colleen is just a strong female character (tm)

the show is trash tbh; it's worse than the worst arrow has to offer

dropped!


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 18, 2017)

this pretty much sums up its tone deaf ways


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2017)

Guess it had to happen, after DD, JJ and LC, the odds of them sticking the landing on all 4 were very low.  Here's hoping they got it out of their system before Defenders.

I'm 3 eps in, its pretty meh but im not turned away, I am laughing AT it more than I should tho.

Best character is the villain and his intern, far and away


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 18, 2017)

Castiel said:


> way too much time is spent on the internal politics of the Rand Corporation.



three episodes in and I'm already getting this impression

I expected more dumb crazy kung fu shit

the choreography being lackluster compared to Daredevil doesn't help either


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 18, 2017)

the corporate intrigue is pretty dumb too 

the show is trash all around; a true Scott Buck offering


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2017)

yep, a whole lot of missteps, it's STAGGERING.  At least with the other shows the faults werent out of incompetence but here I feel like so much just wssn't thought out

I'm 12 eps in, I dont hate this, I think its just meh, its ok, it exists.  Fights arent as good as Daredevil and Finn Jones just cannot carry a show on his own.  Colleen gets MUCH better and I got surprisingly invested in the squabblings of the Meachums but man, Danny himself is the weak link in such a staggering way.


I do half wonder if Defenders has a better writer and better directors if Jones could MAYBE work well as a sidekick for Colter's Luke Cage, but thats a big if.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2017)

I laughed pretty hard when they fucked up a take for a split second in the final episode where Finn clearly recoils in pain and makes a 'oh fuck that hurt' face after he punched a device while THE CHARACTER WAS USING THE IRON FIST


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Iron Fist is great. It lacks the cinematography of previous netflixers, but the script is more consistent than Daredevil 2, certainly much better than Jessica Jones, and while it lacks the distinct and deep soul and flavor of Luke Cage, it ultimately does deliver the better story.

Daredevil>Luke Cage > Iron Fist >Daredevil 2 > Jessica Jones


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2017)

fans of Danny might be mad it doesn't quite do for him all of what Daredevil and Luke Cage did for Matt Luke and Frank Castle, but it's unironicaly a much superior product than the parade of bullshit it's been painted with.

Fin Jones is endearing, and always well meaning, which isn't to say the show is bright. He is tranquil but in a way that is work for him. Shows tranquility comes from strength and will power, not being simple minded and apathetic.

He isn't great at Kung Fu, which befuddles me, and has no excuse, but even there,  you'll find mitigating factors.
I'm given to understand he had about 3 weeks of training, which isn't entirely fair, so given that, there's a lot to forgive, and to look forward for in Defenders.
In fact, with the amount of training he had, and knowing what Kung Fu demands (I did almost 4 years) if 3 weeks is really all he got, then he really does have a talent


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 21, 2017)

the absolute worst thing that happened to the IF debut is the into the badlands season two opener happening the same weekend

its first five or so minutes alone clock the entirety of IF


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 21, 2017)

the power rangers marathon on twitch isn't helping either


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2017)

>an episode of something came out on the same weekend

Sestra, it's netflix. Not box office


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 21, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> >an episode of something came out on the same weekend
> 
> Sestra, it's netflix. Not box office



the point remains; it's about quality, not coins, sis


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes, Into the Badlands has god tier coreography, while Iron Fist doesn't even have as good as Daredevil. 
(Though the China episode was patrician tier Wacky-Fu nonsense)

But here's the twist: Into The Badlands doesn't have good anything else.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 22, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, Into the Badlands has god tier coreography, while Iron Fist doesn't even have as good as Daredevil.
> (Though the China episode was patrician tier Wacky-Fu nonsense)
> 
> But here's the twist: Into The Badlands *doesn't have good anything else.*



don't get me wrong; on its own terms, into the badlands has its fair share of problems

but when in comparison to IF?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2017)

I finished it, I walked away _infinitely _more invested in Ward Meachum.  I think that means they fucked up.  The writers had no idea how to write Danny, half coming off like someone who had this peter pan like childhood and someone who was raised by wolves, and Finn clearly had no idea which way to take the character.  I do have hope he could work as a foil for Luke tho.

my ranking

DD s1 > Jessica Jones > Luke Cage > DD s2 > Iron Fist


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2017)

Castiel said:


> I finished it, I walked away _infinitely _more invested in Ward Meachum.  I think that means they fucked up.  *The writers had no idea how to write Danny*, half coming off like someone who had this peter pan like childhood and someone who was raised by wolves, and Finn clearly had no idea which way to take the character.  I do have hope he could work as a foil for Luke tho.
> 
> my ranking
> 
> DD s1 > Jessica Jones > Luke Cage > DD s2 > Iron Fist


They really didn't. The whole thing felt like a combination of the writers not knowing what they were doing, being rushed for time, and being a little embarrassed of the source material. Felt like they just reworked a corporation politics story to accomodate Iron Fist.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2017)

It's the more compelling plotline, which is so weird


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2017)

Partly because its an actual plotline. Danny's story is really just "have to destroy the Hand but I don't really want to". No real driving plot to it. There's no goal the Hand are working towards in the show, no big plan Danny is working against.

And the Meachums have character development, while Danny is just in PTSD mode the entire time. He hasn't really changed by the end of the show.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2017)

I feel like they were going for a sense of aimlessness but the writers couldnt make it work at all.  A lot about Danny comes off like 'the writers probably meant X but didnt have the talent to pull it off', also to say nothing of the times when they seemed to be clashing with each other with what they wanted to do.  So bizarre


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> >an episode of something came out on the same weekend
> 
> Sestra, it's netflix. Not box office


Badlands season 1 was put up on Netflix almost on the same day FYI


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2017)

the one fuck up I wont defend at all is whatever the fuck they went on about and did to Madam Gao


----------



## Stringer (Mar 23, 2017)

I dropped it after the first episode lol, I've grown allergic to bad writing

a couple of things I couldn't look past in that first episode 

I'll wait for the defenders and just hope that the 2nd season of Ironfist will be better, while I feel it's not as bad as critics made it out to be it's also not something I'd want to sit through either


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> the one fuck up I wont defend at all is whatever the fuck they went on about and did to Madam Gao


Man, Gao's treatment and the dogshit Bride of Nine Spiders is just... god, what a waste.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2017)

Drunken Fist was kewl tho


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2017)

The only fight that came close to anything in DD. That's SAD


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2017)

Well this just became the thing I'm second most looking forward to this year.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

Sup guys, is Miles Morales in Ultimate Spiderman? :0


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 24, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Well this just became the thing I'm second most looking forward to this year.


 
what's the first thing?


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

ghstwrld said:


> don't get me wrong; on its own terms, into the badlands has its fair share of problems
> 
> but when in comparison to IF?


Into the badlands is a masterpiece


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 24, 2017)

oh wow

didn't realize marco polo punches too; let me get in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

Never seen that show, looks fucking fantastic.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2017)

ghstwrld said:


> what's the first thing?


The Dark Tower movie. Probably going to be crap, but goddamn I love The Dark Tower.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

Dark Tower is hype, i need to read that book


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

but uhhhhh if i read ultimate spiderman will i eventually find the miles morales story line? Anyone...


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Dark Tower is hype, i need to read that book


There's eight of them. Good stuff.


RemChu said:


> but uhhhhh if i read ultimate spiderman will i eventually find the miles morales story line? Anyone...


Nope. Miles first appears in Ultimate Fallout, then his story begins in Ultimate Comics Ultimate Spider-man book.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Well this just became the thing I'm second most looking forward to this year.


It's by Urobuchi too



Bergelmir said:


> The Dark Tower movie. Probably going to be crap, but goddamn I love The Dark Tower.


In the middle of a read attempt of the biggest mythos in prep, slow going tho, only read the first book, Salem's Lot and am in the middle of Eyes of the Dragon right now

also look up the director, he's someone who actually makes like real movies and shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy cow that is confusing.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you so much man. Is that iron fist in your avy?


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

Ohhhh I love how he has camouflage. Wtf


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Thank you so much man. Is that iron fist in your avy?


Yep. Thats Orson Randall. He was the Iron Fist right before Danny Rand.



Castiel said:


> It's by Urobuchi too


Yeah, thats got me pumped all the more for this.



> In the middle of a read attempt of the biggest mythos in prep, slow going tho, only read the first book, Salem's Lot and am in the middle of Eyes of the Dragon right now
> 
> also look up the director, he's someone who actually makes like real movies and shit


Oh shit, you reading all the tie-in stories, too? I've never done that. I just keep it to The Stand and The Dark Tower. 9 books is enough for me.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2017)

this is my current plan

after consulting several folks, what's inside the line is what's most pertinent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 26, 2017)

Going to save that in case I ever want to do a full read.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2017)

badlands has god tier coregraphy, but I'm happy there was little trepination in iron fist


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> badlands has god tier coregraphy, but I'm happy there was little trepination in iron fist


LOL


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2017)

The last dark tower book made me start to hate Stephen King


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2017)

None of his books tie into dark tower beyond something green saves the day while something black was the real villain


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 27, 2017)

shit said:


> The last dark tower book made me start to hate Stephen King


I thought it was pretty good. Nice werewolf story to cap off the series. And it was a nice bridge between books 4 and 5.



shit said:


> None of his books tie into dark tower beyond something green saves the day while something black was the real villain


There are characters and places from the tie-in books that show up in The Dark Tower series. But yeah, nothing that drives the main plot happens in the tie-ins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

Its crazy that you guys are still posting here. What's everyone been up to?

Also: Iron Fist = watchable/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2017)

shit said:


> None of his books tie into dark tower beyond something green saves the day while something black was the real villain


that or random characters from other books showing up from what I gather.  Like the priest in Salem's Lot redeeming himself and the dude who helps take down the crimson king for good being a dude in another book

I dunno, probably amounts to little but after reading salem's lot, and seeing how fucking brutal Callahan's fall was (jesus that was grim) Im interested in seeing how hes handled when he returns


LIL_M0 said:


> Its crazy that you guys are still posting here. What's everyone been up to?
> 
> Also: Iron Fist = watchable/10


finally dating but other than that holding pattern

also yeah, I at least finished iron fist (mainly for the meachums) so theres that


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 28, 2017)

LIL_M0 said:


> Its crazy that you guys are still posting here. What's everyone been up to?
> 
> Also: Iron Fist = watchable/10


Gotta have somewhere to talk comics at.

Just been in the usual rut of work, sleep, work, sleep. Thinking of moving to Canada, but I gotta find a job there first.

Yep, Iron Fist is watchable. Not really a show for rewatches, though. Maybe just skim through for the cool kung fu moments.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah I started dating too.

I'm not a super regular here though...


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 30, 2017)

Man, I've missed Chappelle stand-up. This alone makes my Netflix subscription worth it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 31, 2017)

ghost in the shell is certified trash, as expected





LIL_M0 said:


> Its crazy that you guys are still posting here. What's everyone been up to?
> 
> Also: Iron Fist = watchable/10



what's good, bro?

kind of worn out myself; work and school are legit running a train on me at the moment. and like a dumb ass, i went and made myself more necessary on the job by getting chose for this OD internship run through corporate, so now they expect more from me than ever before. taken up drinking too; my friends and I are one with the spirits (lol). mostly a beer man but they've been getting me into jamaican rums; clubtails are pretty intense too

the night i had four loco for the first time


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 2, 2017)

_Not cracking at the box office is Ghost in the Shell from DreamWorks/Reliance/Paramount with a much lower than expected three-day of $18.6M at 3,440 locations and a listless B CinemaScore. The picture dropped 13% Friday to Saturday. Paramount estimates $19M. It played on 380 IMAX screens which accounted for $3M of its domestic total.

[...]

Frankly, it’s baffling to see Ghost in the Shell going to hell domestically: The visuals rival Blade Runner and it wasn’t too long ago that we saw Johanasson opening movies (original IP no less!) on her own with Lucy ($43.9M opening, $126.7M domestic take off a $40m cost) sans the Avengers gang. Furthermore, Paramount was very passionate about this movie, and made waves during the Mr. Robot finale back in September with enigmatic glitch commercial interstitials (pieces from the film). Online it was revealed that the glitches were in fact related to an early brilliant promo for Ghost.

Currently, LAX is blitzkrieged with Ghost one-sheets and banners. There’s an even an Osculus Rift virtual experience that was produced for the film, putting users into the shoes of Johansson’s Major character whereby she swan dives from the rooftop and battles geisha robots.

But somewhere along the way, Ghost fell apart whether it was in the marketing or the film itself. Some might point to the white-washing controversy that bubbled on the internet in casting Johansson in a Japanese anime feature adaptation. But really, that type of thing doesn’t weigh heavily on average moviegoers’ minds (but it did on critic’s — the film started out with 71% on Rotten Tomatoes before critics continued to hammer away on the controversy of the casting). Despite the uber-cool, visual trailers that were cut for Ghost, rivals believe it was all eye-candy with zero substance. _


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2017)

"all eye candy with zero substance"

Just like the anime


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2017)

Just saw Ghost in the Shell and it really is fucking gorgeous, but yeah the whitewashing really makes the movie put forth some likely unintentional things about race, namely that white people suck and are mostly evil scumbags who destroy the weak and seek to remake mankind in their image

Great performances and direction mostly but yeah, if you're white I can see how watching this would be uncomfortable and more than a little insulting, probably the cause for the bad reviews, ironic that whitewashing would backfire sooo badly in this way


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 3, 2017)

So is the whitewashing the issue with the movie? Or is it bad writing? Visuals from what I've seen are great.

If its just whitewashing, I might question some people at the theatre this weekend when I go to watch it. See how the Japs take it.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> So is the whitewashing the issue with the movie? Or is it bad writing? Visuals from what I've seen are great.
> 
> If its just whitewashing, I might question some people at the theatre this weekend when I go to watch it. See how the Japs take it.


This is the first time I've really seen whitewashing affect the plot overtly and pretty much hijack the themes of a movie, and I can't imagine it was intentional

The visuals are worth the price of admission easily regardless


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2017)

Writing isn't bad but they're really just retelling the anime nearly word for word so don't expect to be wowed by it


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 3, 2017)

shit said:


> This is the first time I've really seen whitewashing affect the plot overtly and pretty much hijack the themes of a movie, and I can't imagine it was intentional
> 
> The visuals are worth the price of admission easily regardless





shit said:


> Writing isn't bad but they're really just retelling the anime nearly word for word so don't expect to be wowed by it


Mmm, well I'm def interested to see how the casting affects the story. Never saw the original series/ovas, so I'll see how receptive I am to the story.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Mmm, well I'm def interested to see how the casting affects the story. Never saw the original series/ovas, so I'll see how receptive I am to the story.


Wasn't it just a couple movies? Didn't think it was a series


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 3, 2017)

shit said:


> Wasn't it just a couple movies? Didn't think it was a series


There were several series and movies. I think the most recent series was last year, maybe the year before.

In any case, just watched the 1995 ova. Good shit. Like, really good. Should have gotten on this earlier. And there's no chance of that being decently adapted.  Not in this day and age. Aesthetics yes, but not the story outside of broad strokes. Probably won't keep that ending. Shame, its a good one.

EDIT: Yeah, there's a whole bunch of Ghost in the Shell to watch:


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2017)

You sjw had your champion movie and were too shitting to actually sit through a movie so you didn't realize it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 3, 2017)

shit said:


> You sjw had your champion movie and were too shitting to actually sit through a movie so you didn't realize it



i lol'd 

trash metaphors or metacommentary about hollywood or whatever doesn't at all work when they're in effect perpetuating and propagating the same principles and procedures under scrutiny; mostly seems like an irony-free and brain dead attempt at having it all ways tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2017)

All I know is that reading the twist online made me laugh AT the filmmakers, it sounds like something someone talented could have made work but this is being directed by Some Guy (TM) so I doubt anyone put any thought into it.  Also that the guy who basically singlehandedly wrote Revenge of the Fallen was involved with the script.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2017)

shit said:


> Writing isn't bad but they're really just retelling the anime nearly word for word so don't expect to be wowed by it


except they didnt

the shitposting is unreal


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2017)

weird nipples less scarlet johanson is what turns me off

That and me just not having that much of a connection with the material


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 4, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> weird nipples less scarlet johanson is what turns me off
> 
> That and me just not having that much of a connection with the material



not even with the iconic stand alone complex series?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2017)

Banhammer said:


> weird nipples less scarlet johanson is what turns me off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll try and catch it this weekend, thinking about who to bring.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2017)

ghstwrld said:


> not even with the iconic stand alone complex series?


I just don't do anime

There's exceptions, like Full Metal Alchemist, and the pre time skip Naruto, or the Portuguese Dub of Dragon Ball that elevates the material to Monty Python levels, but for the most part, I just don't.

It's not that that I think it's bad. I just don't connect. The story telling and the emotional beats feel awkward as hell to me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2017)

Castiel said:


> finally dating but other than that holding pattern





RemChu said:


> Yeah I started dating too.
> 
> I'm not a super regular here though...


Love is in the air... 


Castiel said:


> also yeah, I at least finished iron fist (mainly for the meachums) so theres that


Yeah. MeachumDad/The Hand is what kept me going. Speaking of which: Gao wasn't part of the had on DD right? I hadn't watched it in a while but I thought she was Nobu's enemy. I wanted her to be the Crane Mother so bad 


Bergelmir said:


> Gotta have somewhere to talk comics at.
> 
> Just been in the usual rut of work, sleep, work, sleep. Thinking of moving to Canada, but I gotta find a job there first.


I know how that feels but the bills aren't gonna pay themselves. Also Canada? That's awesome *Holland Spidey voice* which province



Bergelmir said:


> Yep, Iron Fist is watchable. Not really a show for rewatches, though. Maybe just skim through for the cool kung fu moments.


Even though I'm sick of the "hallway scene" that meat cleaver fight was pretty cool. Also that Bride of Nine Spiders...


Bergelmir said:


> Man, I've missed Chappelle stand-up. This alone makes my Netflix subscription worth it.


Yeah. Those shows were great. I liked the first one better than the second.



ghstwrld said:


> ghost in the shell is certified trash, as expected


lmao



ghstwrld said:


> what's good, bro?
> 
> kind of worn out myself; work and school are legit running a train on me at the moment. and like a dumb ass, i went and made myself more necessary on the job by getting chose for this OD internship run through corporate, so now they expect more from me than ever before. taken up drinking too; my friends and I are one with the spirits (lol). mostly a beer man but they've been getting me into jamaican rums; clubtails are pretty intense too
> 
> the night i had four loco for the first time


Dude hang in there. It'll be worth it in the end. And it's good that you've got a crew to go out an "relieve stress" that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2017)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know how that feels but the bills aren't gonna pay themselves. Also Canada? That's awesome *Holland Spidey voice* which province


I'm looking at Ontario. Visited Kitchener last year, and liked it a lot. Probably try to get something going in Toronto.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2017)

But who will middleman buy me stupid shit now?


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 7, 2017)

Watched Ghost in the Shell. Its an okay movie. Feels like its being shat on unfairly, kind of like Assassin's Creed. Crap adaptation, but average action flick. I kind of get the race metacommentary. Evil white man with his white scientists kidnap Japs for evil experiments is.... unfortunate. And I thought the movie being about Mira finding out her past was kind of boring, but I also clued in to that twist almost immediately. Felt like a pretty generic action plot. The writing was pretty sloppy in some places, like scenes were cut out. Didn't like how they shuffled scenes from the 1995 ova, although I appreciated the lengths they went to recreate them. And that ending was weak; definitely should have kept the mind-meld ending. Even with the changes to the story, having Kuze/Kira mind-meld is so much stronger.

All in all, it was mostly what I expected, and I had fun. 7/10.



Castiel said:


> But who will middleman buy me stupid shit now?


You'll just have to suffer until the rare times I come back to renew my alien registration. 

Assuming I even successfully make the move.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 10, 2017)

_After vanishing in its opening weekend at the domestic box office to $18.6 million, film finance sources tell Deadline that Paramount/DreamWorks-Reliance’s Ghost In The Shell stands to *lose at least $60M,* and that’s based off a global *B.O. projection of $200M* ($50M domestic, $150M international) and combined P&A/production costs of $250M.



The international cume is now $92.8M and some industry estimates see it *landing between $150M and $170M* at the end of the day. Particularly with The Fate Of The Furious revving up in China on Friday and then in Japan on April 28._


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2017)

hey ghst

trailer for Part 4 live action movie is out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 26, 2017)

That was better than I thought it would be. Shame we didn't get to see Crazy Diamond. Real curious to see how it'll look in CG.

Glad to see my favourite part of JoJo get so much love.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 27, 2017)

Castiel said:


> hey ghst
> 
> trailer for Part 4 live action movie is out



EXCITE!

are stands not going to be visible or something, though? aside from the little glimpse of aqua necklace, we get nada

and is angelo eating dog going to be a thing too?


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 27, 2017)

ghstwrld said:


> are stands not going to be visible or something, though? aside from the little glimpse of aqua necklace, we get nada


I assume that bit with the kid being swatted by an invisible Crazy Diamond is the movie version of that first scene with Josuke and the upperclassmen. So its part of the reveal where Crazy Diamond gets fully shown against Jotaro.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 1, 2017)

Been listening to The Adventure Zone podcast. Its been pretty standard D&D, lots of funny moments, some legit emotional ones. Great podcasters. But god damn, its in the final stretch of the campaign and the last few episodes have been fantastic. Use of music, voice overs, plots coming together. Just so goddamn good.

I cannot wait for the comic to come out.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2017)

August needs to get here sooner. 

Also, they're really going off the rails with the story, huh? I know this is supposed to be a sequel to the novels, but man, the sequence of events just got shat on hard.

The reload trick cracks me up. Was wondering how they were going to make it work, but god damn.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> August needs to get here sooner.
> 
> Also, they're really going off the rails with the story, huh? I know this is supposed to be a sequel to the novels, but man, the sequence of events just got shat on hard.
> 
> The reload trick cracks me up. Was wondering how they were going to make it work, but god damn.


Well that definitely sold me on dude as Roland, he's a better than I even imagined it could be

Them slimming the cast way down is kinda lame, but honestly it was all about Jake anyway, hope they fit in the pet kittenrat whatever it's called


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2017)

shit said:


> Well that definitely sold me on dude as Roland, he's a better than I even imagined it could be
> 
> Them slimming the cast way down is kinda lame, but honestly it was all about Jake anyway, hope they fit in the pet kittenrat whatever it's called


Yeah, Idris Elba looks great as Roland.

I was kind of interested to see how they were going to do Detta/Odetta with Roland being black now, but it looks like we won't be getting any of that anyways. And I doubt we'll get much, if any, of Oy, since it looks like the movie is going to be on Earth mostly.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2017)

So Zack Snyder's daughter recently killed herself, so in order to focus on his family, Zack Snyder will NOT be finishing work on the Justice League movie, Joss Whedon will in his place.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2017)

Well, that is an incredibly sad way to see him step down from DCCU. Terrible thing to go through.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2017)

really hate to hear something like that happening, just awful


----------



## God (May 23, 2017)

Rest In Peace. Tragic.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2017)

Wonder Woman CAME

feminism really won


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats feminism
You finally got past the laughing stock that was Catwoman and got an apparently decent CBM


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2017)

shit said:


> Congrats feminism
> You finally got past the laughing stock that was Catwoman and got an apparently decent CBM



still pressed about catwoman?!?!

halle's impact, i guess


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2017)

Wasn't it the last female led CBM?

Halle's impact indeed


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2017)

shit said:


> Wasn't it the last female led CBM?
> 
> Halle's impact indeed



halle's responsible for hollywood's culture of pettiness, it's insular and backbiting atmosphere favoring the dudes in charge and the people that play into it?!?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2017)

New trailer:

I like the look of the Stands. I'm already looking forward to the sequels with Kira.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2017)

back from my vacation where I went to a con and then simply decided to not stop by and simply played video games 


Also agreed on WW, everything came together quite nicely there, I even dug the climax.  Also felt Diana/Steve was handled well.


Also guys





shit said:


> Wasn't it the last female led CBM?


Either that or Elektra


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 10, 2017)

Play anything good, Kilo? I've had my free time sucked by FF14 lately.



Castiel said:


> Also guys


Pretty hyped for this. So glad Black Panther is coming to the big screen.

The 'Wakanda was thought to be in South America' thing is pretty weird, though. Its clearly a world recognized African country in Civil War...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2017)

run the jewels?!?!

whew


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2017)

well, it's unclear whether or not feminism "won" a wonder woman movie.

See, the social justice crowd still hasn't made up their mind whether they think the movie is a pro, because female lead, or a con because vocal pro-israel lead, so they are mostly just mubling quietly under their breaths

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Play anything good, Kilo? I've had my free time sucked by FF14 lately.


finally got around to the uncharted series and shadowof mordor and the telltale games I missed 




> The 'Wakanda was thought to be in South America' thing is pretty weird, though. Its clearly a world recognized African country in Civil War...


he means El Dorado, the legendary city of gold that the Spanish searched for



ghstwrld said:


> run the jewels?!?!
> 
> whew


can't tell if this is for or against



Banhammer said:


> well, it's unclear whether or not feminism "won" a wonder woman movie.
> 
> See, the social justice crowd still hasn't made up their mind whether they think the movie is a pro, because female lead, or a con because vocal pro-israel lead, so they are mostly just mubling quietly under their breaths


Its almost like if people aren't a monolith and can have various takes. wild


----------



## Glued (Jun 10, 2017)

The Caped Crusader has fallen, farewell Adam West.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Caped Crusader has fallen, farewell Adam West.


Well, shit. Rest in peace.



Castiel said:


> finally got around to the uncharted series and shadowof mordor and the telltale games I missed


Nice. I only have Minecraft and Batman of the Telltale games, but I haven't finished either because of how buggy it is. Uncharted is just fantastic, though.

he means El Dorado, the legendary city of gold that the Spanish searched for[/QUOTE]
Ah, that makes more sense.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 13, 2017)

Castiel said:


> can't tell if this is for or against



i like it


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Caped Crusader has fallen, farewell Adam West.


Fuck


Bergelmir said:


> Nice. I only have Minecraft and Batman of the Telltale games, but I haven't finished either because of how buggy it is.


I'm playing on PS4, only bugs I got were the weird black shadows in crime alley and the ps1 era graphics of the thomas wayne video

Finished walking dead s1 and Batman, playing Guardians of the Galaxy, Game of Thrones and Walking dead s2 concurrently (switching in between episodes)



ghstwrld said:


> i like it


In Coogler We Trust

I could tell from Fruitvale Station he was someone special and I'm glad he hasn't faded into obscurity


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2017)

Castiel said:


> I'm playing on PS4, only bugs I got were the weird black shadows in crime alley and the ps1 era graphics of the thomas wayne video
> 
> Finished walking dead s1 and Batman, playing Guardians of the Galaxy, Game of Thrones and Walking dead s2 concurrently (switching in between episodes)


Lucky man. I'm on the PS4 too, and I was getting twisted necks, missing body parts, missing faces, npcs in wrong places, stuttering, game freezing, etc. Batman in particular was a terrible experience.

I do want to go back and finish Batman, though. I liked the world that was being built. Neat elseworlds story.

EDIT: Out of curiousity, were you ruthless Bats or good guy Bats? I was ruthless for what I played.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2017)

Good.  Although I laughed when I was given the option to impale Falcone on fucking rebar and break guy's arm for no reason.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2017)

So I was actively surprised by how much I liked Spider-Man Homecoming.  I mean I went in expecting/hoping for it to be good, but I think this may not only be in my top 5 MCU movies, but might be my favorite Spider-Man movie?  Tom Holland delivered on the promise from his appearance in Civil War and Michael Keaton as Vulture is straight up the best movie MCU villain (D'Onofrio's Kingpin is still my #1)

Also probably had the most engaging 3rd act I've seen in an MCU movie. I'll need to sleep on this


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2017)

Keaton definitely stole the show


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2017)

Those  D23 pics of Thanos and the Black Order (minus SuperGiant) look pretty cool. I wish Proxima Midnight's headpiece looked better though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2017)

Castiel said:


> So I was actively surprised by how much I liked Spider-Man Homecoming.  I mean I went in expecting/hoping for it to be good, but I think this may not only be in my top 5 MCU movies, but might be my favorite Spider-Man movie?  Tom Holland delivered on the promise from his appearance in Civil War and Michael Keaton as Vulture is straight up the best movie MCU villain (D'Onofrio's Kingpin is still my #1)
> 
> Also probably had the most engaging 3rd act I've seen in an MCU movie. I'll need to sleep on this


It felt like it a pretty cool adaption of Miles' story with the school for geniuses and "Ganke" (honestly I forgot the kids name, wasn't it Dan or something? ) and I agree, I was surprised at how much I liked this movie


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2017)

I.. forgot they were making a Ready Player One movie

please help me forget again



LIL_M0 said:


> It felt like it a pretty cool adaption of Miles' story with the school for geniuses and "Ganke" (honestly I forgot the kids name, wasn't it Dan or something? ) and I agree, I was surprised at how much I liked this movie


Ned
conscious

Also you catch that Miles Morales set up?  Looking forward to when they do the MCU Miles movie and they get a 40 year old Donald Glover to play Aaron


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2017)

Castiel said:


> Ned
> Deidara not only had a dedicated counter for Sharingan genjutsu, but was an avid user of clone feints as well and prepped one in anticipation of Sharingan genjutsu.



*Spoiler*: _Or maybe it was ''Ned''_ 










Castiel said:


> Also you catch that Miles Morales set up?  Looking forward to when they do the MCU Miles movie and they get a 40 year old Donald Glover to play Aaron


Yeah, "My nephew lives (or was it "goes to school'?) around there." Sadly, I was the only one in my group who understood that reference.  Donald Glover was cool but  I've always pictured Aaron to be a taller version of Katt Williams or Snoop Dogg without the malnutrition.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2017)

15 years is a long time, he could get a tape worm or something by then 

also iirc he just said he has a nephew period, so that could mean he's in elementary school or he could be a newborn baby

either way gives them leeway down the road either way


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2017)

Well, shit. Just found out that Dark Tower is not being shown in Japan, or is coming so late there's information on a release date.





Will have to settle for JoJo, Spiderman, and Wonder Woman next month.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> This a thousand times. Anime and Manga always make me feel happy and light hearted with how fantasy based they are.
> 
> Whenever I read western comics I just get depressed by the realism and grittiness they constantly try to shove down our throats.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 16, 2017)

My external HD is dead...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 16, 2017)

LIL_M0 said:


> My external HD is dead...


 

I know that feel. Mine died 2 years ago.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2017)

new ducktales rules and is good




LIL_M0 said:


> My external HD is dead...


oh shit, how much was lost of you know... the stuff


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 17, 2017)

Castiel said:


> new ducktales rules and is good
> 
> 
> oh shit, how much was lost of you know... the stuff


Almost all of it. Except stuff I had on my laptop, which, thankfully, was my favourite... stuff. I've regotten the bulk of it now.

EDIT: Just realized you weren't replying to me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> I know that feel. Mine died 2 years ago.


leaves from the vine... 


Castiel said:


> new ducktales rules and is good


looks cool



Castiel said:


> oh shit, how much was lost of you know... the stuff


almost a terabyte.  Luckily some stuff was on my laptop like Berg.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm hyped

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2017)

Len Wein passed away.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Len Wein passed away.



Came here when I saw that.  Seems like he was a great writer and editor.  I haven't read anything directly written by him, but he was editor on The New Teen Titans, which is one of my favorite series of all time.  And of course I've felt his impact through all the X-Men characters he co-created.  The comics industry needs more editors like him, and is lesser for his loss.  RIP.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah, he's done a lot of good work in comics. I feel bad that my last thought of him was shitting on the most recent Swamp Thing mini he did.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2017)

I had completely forgotten that he was the writer of Giant Sized X-men #1, not Chris Claremont


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally got around to finishing Telltale Batman. Still really buggy, but not as bad as previous attempts. Hooray!

Was actually pretty fun. Liked that they didn't back off from how different they were doing things. No redemption for Thomas Wayne. I really liked how they handled the classic Bat villains being in Arkham before they became Bat villains. Joker in particular was really cool.

Reaaally messed up at the end, though. Alfred is now blind in one eye because I wanted to keep Bruce's secret identity. Yeesh.

Ended up liking it quite a bit, and I actually might give the sequel a go.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone here ever sold comics online?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thor Ragnarok was the first movie of the trilogy that didn’t feel like a MCU consolation prize. They did good by not inviting Portman to the party.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2017)

Anyone seeing punisher?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2017)

Castiel said:


> Anyone seeing punisher?


Watching now, on ep 9. So far it’s been pretty good.

Tfw Frank has 5 stars and no cheat code


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2017)

People need to stop shooting Frank's ghost family, it's rude




Castiel said:


> I'm hyped


Looking at this fills me with hatred and disgust after what we just learned


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 21, 2017)

So Punisher is good? Glad to hear that. Iron Fist kind of killed my enthusiasm for Netflix Marvel. Might skip Defenders entirely.



Castiel said:


> Looking at this fills me with hatred and disgust after what we just learned


What happened?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> What happened?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2017)

Ah.

Kind of sad that I didn't realize Japan has even started to crack down on this shit. Bout time. Maybe the pseudo-pedo nature of Japanese culture will finally start to change.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2017)

They finally made possession illegal 2 years ago, of live action stuff at least.  Drawn stuff is still a legal grey area


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, I saw that in the article. Punishment for possession is apparently a year of penal labour or a 1,000,000yen (US$8900) fine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 22, 2017)

Castiel said:


> People need to stop shooting Frank's ghost family, it's rude






Bergelmir said:


> So Punisher is good? Glad to hear that. Iron Fist kind of killed my enthusiasm for Netflix Marvel. Might skip Defenders entirely.


Punisher starts out strong then slows up a bit for sake of exposition but overall I enjoyed it, and Madani. That sweet, sweet Madani 

Defenders was... okay. I didn’t dislike but I can’t recall anything about it other than Danny Rand... The Immortal Iron Fist... Sworn enemy of The Hand... Defender of K’un Lun(?)...


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 25, 2017)

Anyone enjoying the all new wolverine comics as much as me?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 26, 2017)

Got to watch Justice League. Not bad, all things considered. I'd give it a B or B-. For all the shit the DC movies get, I do like that MoS, BvS, and JL is really just one long Superman story. Ended up liking Cyborg more than I thought I would; hopefully they'll do a better job with his CG in the future. Also appreciated Bruce's characterization. It was neat to see his fervor from BvS applied to a good end.



LIL_M0 said:


> Punisher starts out strong then slows up a bit for sake of exposition but overall I enjoyed it, and Madani. That sweet, sweet Madani
> 
> Defenders was... okay. I didn’t dislike but I can’t recall anything about it other than Danny Rand... The Immortal Iron Fist... Sworn enemy of The Hand... Defender of K’un Lun(?)...


Mmm, maybe I'll give Defenders a go when I have nothing else going on, then.


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2017)

stuck on jessica jones myself
gotham is better than netflix marvel except daredevil


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 26, 2017)

Man, I could never get into Gotham. Only got through the first half of season 1, and I found myself skipping through most of Bruce, Selina, and Gordon's wife's scenes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2017)

Jessica Jones is my personal favorite of the netflix marvel shows after they stop wasting time and get to the point *shrug*


also yeah, I love gotham, it's insane horseshit and it's great


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

they shouldn't have killed Kilgrave in the first season of Jessica Jones, imo he's the best villain in marvel's cinematic universe alongside Vincent Donofrio's Kingpin

David Tenant did a fantastic job


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2017)

He's apparently gonna be in s2 as a ptsd hallucination, so for however brief, we will get some tennant

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

that's actually cool, good to know


----------



## shit (Nov 29, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Hrmm, I'll add that to my Netflix list.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay, that was an okay episode until the Jerome reveal. Then Jerome's actor took it to awesome. He does a really good Joker.
> ...


the red hood ep is a great one as well


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah, that was a good one. I ended up watching the Scarecrow/Jerome/Red Hood/Loeb episodes. Still find myself fast forwarding through some scenes, but for the most part, they're good. Seems like I quit the show just before it started getting good.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2017)

season 2 is better, less bruce stuff I think, and the actor for lucius fox is great so it helps that part
season 3 isn't as good as 2 but is still pretty good


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2017)

neat


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2017)

Castiel said:


> neat


Is... Is that Grodd?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 3, 2017)

Are the Predator comics canon to the films?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 3, 2017)

New Devilman on Netflix next month! 



Castiel said:


> neat


That looks dope. I might have to go to the theatre to watch that.

Also, have we really never had a ninja Batman Elseworlds before this? Can't think of any.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2017)

shit said:


> Is... Is that Grodd?


God I hope so


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 5, 2017)

I think there was an Elseworlds that had to do with Japan. Can't remember its name though. Will do some searching.

EDIT: Found it. It's called JLA: Shogun of Steel.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 5, 2017)

Finished out season 1 of Gotham. Got real good towards the end. Feels like Barbara is going to become Harley? And man, I wish Fish didn't looks so ridiculous. Character is pretty awesome except for her silly design. Even the Bruce/Selina stuff was great in the last few episodes. It got really good once the silly drama was replaced with crime shenanigans.

One thing I didn't like was how Maroni goes out like punk. That felt like some real bad writing after the build up.



Eternal Dreamer said:


> I think there was an Elseworlds that had to do with Japan. Can't remember its name though. Will do some searching.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. It's called JLA: Shogun of Steel.


Oh cool. Didn't know this was a thing. Definitely going to give it a read.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 5, 2017)

There are so many Elseworlds out there. There are a lot of them that I want to check. Too bad they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2017)

Miles Morales is in the house


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 10, 2017)

That looks amazing. I really like the stylized art style. Wonder if they're going to go full alternate realities, or just do all the Spider-characters running around New York. Hope they give us some grumpy Kaine.


Also, here's the Spider-Man PS4 trailer from PSX: 
Suddenly, I'm a bit less enthusiastic for this game...


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 10, 2017)

That trailer looks rather good actually. Nice animation style they are going with.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Finished out season 1 of Gotham. Got real good towards the end. Feels like Barbara is going to become Harley? And man, I wish Fish didn't looks so ridiculous. Character is pretty awesome except for her silly design. Even the Bruce/Selina stuff was great in the last few episodes. It got really good once the silly drama was replaced with crime shenanigans.
> 
> One thing I didn't like was how Maroni goes out like punk. That felt like some real bad writing after the build up.
> 
> ...


YES, such a sleeper series
Man the eps start to fly by when it gets into its stride
I usually knock out a season in a week tops

Always felt this is the series that feels the most like a comic book


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 31, 2017)

Bit early, but Happy New Years you degenerates. You guys have a good one.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks like the Krypton show is going with a Terminator style plotline. Colour me interested.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2018)

Is goyer still involved


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 11, 2018)

According to Syfy's webpage for the show, Goyer is still the producer.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2018)

Good to see old Stan doing alright.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 10, 2018)

HYPE INTESIFIES!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2018)

I really enjoyed the Black Panther. It was a great mixture of all of the BP runs over the years:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Don McGregor - most of the film is an adaptation of Panthers Rage
Christopher Priest - his concepts were greatly used; the Dora Milaje, the kimoyo network, Ross, the Jabari lands, the White Wolf 
Reginald Hudlin - Shuri, not quite S’yan, American Killmonger 
Ta Nahesi Coates - the Afrocentric vibe of Wakanda, the “purple” suit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Invincible is done, really good run.
They could continue it with his children as a focus in the future.


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Krypton looks really good


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2018)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really enjoyed the Black Panther. It was a great mixture of all of the BP runs over the years:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


what about Klaw


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow. Black Panther was fantastic. Like god damn, what a fun movie. I think its the MCU movie I have the least nitpicks with. Just enjoyable all around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2018)

Castiel said:


> what about Klaw


Yeah. Klaw was Stan and Jack. The MCU version is better than theirs (not the character as a whole, just better than FF 52 and 53 appearances) I never did get his SoundCloud link 


Bergelmir said:


> Wow. Black Panther was fantastic. Like god damn, what a fun movie. I think its the MCU movie I have the least nitpicks with. Just enjoyable all around.


the only thing I didn't like was the evil twin boss battle (though, if I hadn't been a comic book reader and knew how strong Killmonger was beforehand I wouldn't have minded) other than that it has been my favorite MCU film

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 7, 2018)

LIL_M0 said:


> the only thing I didn't like was the evil twin boss battle (though, if I hadn't been a comic book reader and knew how strong Killmonger was beforehand I wouldn't have minded) other than that it has been my favorite MCU film


Yeah, that was one of my nitpicks as well. I've been getting tired of the bad guys being a mirror of the main character, but I felt like Black Panther handled it well by giving Killmonger depth and character. Helped that the mirror thing was only for the final battle, too.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2018)

LIL_M0 said:


> I never did get his SoundCloud link


the people of the world are owed that mixtape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey anyone here likes french comics? Or comics in french?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keichi (Apr 7, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey anyone here likes french comics? Or comics in french?


I can link you but do you understand french or are you looking to learn french by reading them? Depending on your answer I will be linking you to the site that fits your need the most.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2018)

Keichi said:


> I can link you but do you understand french or are you looking to learn french by reading them? Depending on your answer I will be linking you to the site that fits your need the most.


I know some french so I will not be conpletely lost. Also has anyone here read “les nombrils?”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Keichi (Apr 8, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I know some french so I will not be conpletely lost. Also has anyone here read “les nombrils?”


I haven't.
What is it about?


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 28, 2018)

Holy. Shit.

I didn't expect Infinity War to be such a good movie. That was probably my favourite movie theater experience ever. Everyone was laughing at the jokes, gasping at tense moments. People were even crying when they left. A few boys and girls starting bawling at the end with Peter's moment after the snap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey anyone here likes french comics? Or comics in french?


Yes! I love Naviis and Tigresse Blanche


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Holy. Shit.
> 
> I didn't expect Infinity War to be such a good movie. That was probably my favourite movie theater experience ever. Everyone was laughing at the jokes, gasping at tense moments. People were even crying when they left. A few boys and girls starting bawling at the end with Peter's moment after the snap.


Man. I loved that movie. It was pleased in their explanation of Thanons’ motivations 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and for Marvel for being cheeky bastards by having a skeleton and love being part of that other scene.


 I know people in the audience were sad after their favorite characters went to snap city but I was glad/mad that my prediction 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that the founding Avengers would come out unscathed because it was a bit cheesy


 but ultimately what made this movie eleventy-billion/10 was not seeing one of the coolest stories get adapted to film after 10 years of hype, not the humorous irony of Peter (his name is Peter right?) Dlinkedge’s character, not that the jokes were moved to the back burner in comparison to the quipfest that was AoU. It was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Loki! After years of suffering through Huddleston’s bullshit “they finally killed that bastard!” In quotes because I literally shouted that in they theater with the biggest grin on my face. 


Also: Motherf...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergelmir (May 1, 2018)

I think my favourite moment is the end though. Sweet callback to the end of the Infinity Gauntlet comic. And I think it'd be cool if they repeat it at the end of Avengers 4, to contrast Thanos succeeding and failing.



LIL_M0 said:


> Man. I loved that movie. It was pleased in their explanation of Thanons’ motivations
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


YES! That was so awesome. Everything about that scene was so well done. It was a really nice way to tie in elements of comics Thanos. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus, just a great way to bring back Skull. I was the guy that half-yelled 'oh fuck, thats Red Skull' just 'cause it caught me so off-guard.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 1, 2018)

i kind of fell asleep, actually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2018)

I was really shocked that the climax wasn't a clusterfuck. They did really well at juggling everything.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 9, 2018)

felt more like cascading anticlimaxes, bypassing an actual ending, descending into nothingness tbh; a non-ending if you will

it's very final crisis in that way, i think


----------



## ghstwrld (May 9, 2018)

anyways

sestra Castiel, sestra bergelmir, M0!

how are yall? it's been way more than a hot minute at this point lol


----------



## Bergelmir (May 9, 2018)

Doing good, ghst. Just recovering from last week's incredibly shitty business trip. Started playing WoW in the downtime, and I think I'm hooked.

How're you doing?


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2018)

ghstwrld said:


> felt more like cascading anticlimaxes, bypassing an actual ending, descending into nothingness tbh; a non-ending if you will
> 
> it's very final crisis in that way, i think


I didnt miss _this_ in the slightest


ghstwrld said:


> anyways
> 
> sestra Castiel, sestra bergelmir, M0!
> 
> how are yall? it's been way more than a hot minute at this point lol


eh

same as always sadly. no more no less


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2018)

Blows my mind a little bit that the crazy guy from Until Dawn is now Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2018)

Never thought I would have see the day where Cable or Thanos would be featured in a film much less much less by the same actor.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2018)

I know right?


(also back from my mini vacation from this place)


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2018)

Man, nothing like an earthquake to wake you up. I shit my pants for the first time in decades.


----------



## Rax (Jun 18, 2018)

Any of you guys following Comicsgate ?


Tim Doyle is disgusting


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2018)

Rax said:


> Any of you guys following Comicsgate ?
> 
> 
> Tim Doyle is disgusting


Thats the dude who was pushing the EVS is a Nazi thing because of the Sinestro artbook, right? What did he do now?


----------



## Rax (Jun 18, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Thats the dude who was pushing the EVS is a Nazi thing because of the Sinestro artbook, right? What did he do now?


He's been looking into his personal records.

He was making fun of him for having a foreclosure on his house in 2015 during his divorce


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2018)

Rax said:


> He's been looking into his personal records.
> 
> He was making fun of him for having a foreclosure on his house in 2015 during his divorce


Oh.

He's just making fun of him again. From your 'Tim Doyle is disgusting' comment, I thought something serious had happened, like he was diddling kids or something.

Yeah, he's stepped over a line here, but thats what these guys do. Nothing new.


----------



## Rax (Jun 18, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh.
> 
> He's just making fun of him again. From your 'Tim Doyle is disgusting' comment, I thought something serious had happened, like he was diddling kids or something.
> 
> Yeah, he's stepped over a line here, but thats what these guys do. Nothing new.


Going that deep into someone's personal life that you've never met is creepy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2018)

Rax said:


> Any of you guys following Comicsgate ?
> 
> 
> Tim Doyle is disgusting


----------



## Rax (Jun 18, 2018)

He's a dude who goes after any Republicans in Comics and harasses them to a disgusting degree.


----------



## Glued (Jul 8, 2018)

RIP Steve Ditko.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> RIP Steve Ditko.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2018)

Shit, man. There goes another of the greats.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2018)

the man was a fucking weirdo up to his death but he did it on his own terms, goddamnit


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2018)

God *DAMN* PS4 spider-man is a fucking masterpiece

got almost everything right

I'm still reeling from that ending


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm reading Wicked and Divine and it stuns me to the core how much of a Hack kieron Gillan has become


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2018)

Really? I've only been hearing good things about wic/dev.  Havent read it though, only been mildly keeping up with his star wars output. Which has been fine


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't know from whom, but I can see how it would benefit from Riri Williams Effect. 

We're talking shit that make bleach's "The Heart" meme seem like the height of artistic professionalism.

Like imagine if The Heart was two thirds of a comic and he charged you the same for it.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2018)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know from whom, but I can see how it would benefit from Riri Williams Effect.
> 
> We're talking shit that make bleach's "The Heart" meme seem like the height of artistic professionalism.
> 
> Like imagine if The Heart was two thirds of a comic and he charged you the same for it.


haha I know exactly what you're talking about
I remember looking at those like ten pages over and over thinking "umm, wait, why should I care about this?"


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2018)

anyone else reading "a walk through hell" by ennis? shaping up to be pretttty fucked


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2018)

shit said:


> haha I know exactly what you're talking about
> I remember looking at those like ten pages over and over thinking "umm, wait, why should I care about this?"


I remember being this incensed on behalf of other people when I heard Stephanie Meyer pulled thst crap on one of the twilight books.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 21, 2018)

I actually really like Wicked and the Divine. Outside of the cast being a bunch of mega-cunts wallowing in teenage melodrama ramped up by literal god powers, its a decent book. It has depth to it, and the whole Ananke/Persephone Xanatos gambit plot is pretty interesting.

That one issue Ban is talking about is not the standard of the book. Pretty lazy way to pad pages. Egregiously so, since it was pretty much the whole damn issue. But still, the rest of the book is fine, imo.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone here reading Venom: First Host?


----------



## kluang (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> That one issue Ban is talking about is not the standard of the book. Pretty lazy way to pad pages. Egregiously so, since it was pretty much the whole damn issue. But still, the rest of the book is fine, imo.


The issue before it is the same thing except instead of having blank pages, they had MacKelvie do the one trick he's got in the bag, which is wanking over fashion designs.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2018)

I have a question for comic readers.

Do comics still portray heroes as individuals who represent moral values like hope, justice, selflessness and such? Or is that considered too cheesy?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I have a question for comic readers.
> 
> Do comics still portray heroes as individuals who represent moral values like hope, justice, selflessness and such? Or is that considered too cheesy?


Nah, thats the essence of superheroing. Wouldn't be comics about heroes then. It'd just be comics written by Mark Millar.



Banhammer said:


> The issue before it is the same thing except instead of having blank pages, they had MacKelvie do the one trick he's got in the bag, which is wanking over fashion designs.


Fair enough. I don't remember that. I just remember the preceding issues being flashback stuff with a bunch of plot progression.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow, this convo thread has been up since the very end of Nov 2015 and has yet to make it past even 1000 posts? Jeez, I knew this section wasn't that active but I didn't think it'd be this corpse-like.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2018)

usually activity flows to the generals


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2018)

I really didn't think they were continuing the JoJo cartoon after all the censoring they did. But they're pushing on with Vento Aureo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2018)

Why would it be a surprise? All of the JoJo anime adaptions by David Studios have been hugely successful financially not too mention the figurines which already sell like hotcakes got an even bigger boost with the anime. Plus the anime is mainly aimed at teenagers and adults iirc, the censoring is just for boosting DVD/Bluray sales, not broadcasting restrictions.

Its good to see it anyways. We'll probably get to Part 6 in 2021 or something.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2018)

Fang said:


> Why would it be a surprise? All of the JoJo anime adaptions by David Studios have been hugely successful financially not too mention the figurines which already sell like hotcakes got an even bigger boost with the anime. Plus the anime is mainly aimed at teenagers and adults iirc, the censoring is just for boosting DVD/Bluray sales, not broadcasting restrictions.
> 
> Its good to see it anyways. We'll probably get to Part 6 in 2021 or something.


Wasn't aware of how successful it was. When Part 4 ended, I remember seeing some worry among the Jappys about it continuing.

Glad its doing well, in any case. More JoJo is always a plus. Also, seeing Steel Ball Run animated is going to be fucking awesome.

Its a shame the live action movie was so meh, though. That was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 27, 2018)

I pray for the day when Thor is treated right again.

Returned to his rightful place as the God of Thunder, with the adequate power level.

Ever since feminist "Thor" came along, every comic seems determined to disgrace him.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> I really didn't think they were continuing the JoJo cartoon after all the censoring they did. But they're pushing on with Vento Aureo!


FIGHTING GOOLLLLDDDDD

also the blu rays are uncensored. That's what theyre airing on american tv :ho


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2018)

Talks of making feature films or tv series for Jupiter's Legacy and Irredeemable is spreading.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 14, 2018)

Jupiter's Legacy is meh, but Irredeemable? Hell yeah. I'm down for live-action Plutonian shenanigans. I liked Incorruptible more, so if it leads to live action Max Damage, all the better.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Jupiter's Legacy is meh, but Irredeemable? Hell yeah. I'm down for live-action Plutonian shenanigans. I liked Incorruptible more, so if it leads to live action Max Damage, all the better.


Riddle me this?

Does the sound of Blumhouse rebooting the Spawn Film starting Jaime Foxx and Jeremy Renner sprinkle your twinkle?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 14, 2018)

Id said:


> Riddle me this?
> 
> Does the sound of Blumhouse rebooting the Spawn Film starting Jaime Foxx and Jeremy Renner sprinkle your twinkle?


Nah. Never liked Spawn.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Nah. Never liked Spawn.


Damn your heart is cold as ice.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2018)

Even if your not a fan of Spawn. Its freaking Blumhouse man....Blumhouse!


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 14, 2018)

Id said:


> Even if your not a fan of Spawn. Its freaking Blumhouse man....Blumhouse!


Skimmed their wikipedia page, and I’m just seeing a bunch of crappy horror flicks. Is their something special I’m missing?


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Skimmed their wikipedia page, and I’m just seeing a bunch of crappy horror flicks. Is their something special I’m missing?


Yeah
They made some great films if your are into horror and dark themed genre. 

Upgrade, Hereditary, Insidious, Get Out....etc..

They are on hotstreak with that genre. The last Production company of their kind. So knowing that Spawn is a dark horror like comic. And knowing that Blumhouse is great at making these kinds of films. And knowing that owner/creator Todd is getting involved in this film. I have really high hopes for it. 

They are not going for Super Hero theme like in first film. More of a horror story, investigation lead by Twitch (Jeremy) which would become a paranormal because of the Spawn and the Haven/Hell. 

I am fucking pumped.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 14, 2018)

Id said:


> Yeah
> They made some great films if your are into horror and dark themed genre.
> 
> Upgrade, Hereditary, Insidious, Get Out....etc..
> ...


That sounds good. And I didn't realize it was the guys who made Get Out. That was a fucking amazing movie.

Don't care for Spawn, but if its interesting, I'll give it a looky look.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2018)

Blumhouse's method is innovative, still surprised it works as well as it does.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2018)

I kind of loved the detective pikachu trailer?


berg, how are people over there processing this?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2018)

Castiel said:


> I kind of loved the detective pikachu trailer?
> 
> 
> berg, how are people over there processing this?


Just going by the youtube comments, it's pretty positive. Not a super hype response, but more of a "oh that's a cool thing" reaction. Interestingly, saw several "this reminds me of Ted, would be funny it had similar humour" "looks like black humour would fit" type of comments.

I imagine the dubbed trailer will get a better response from the Jappys. Saw a bunch of "who's going to voice Pikachu" or "I just hear Deadpool" comments.


I really liked the trailer, too. I'm really impressed with the pokemon cg animation. They look amazing.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Just going by the youtube comments, it's pretty positive. Not a super hype response, but more of a "oh that's a cool thing" reaction. Interestingly, saw several "this reminds me of Ted, would be funny it had similar humour" "looks like black humour would fit" type of comments.
> 
> I imagine the dubbed trailer will get a better response from the Jappys. Saw a bunch of "who's going to voice Pikachu" or "I just hear Deadpool" comments.
> 
> ...


Where do you live?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 16, 2018)

Id said:


> Where do you live?


Japan.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Japan.


damn. 
Married to a half Japan/Iranian Lady myself.  looking to retire in Japan. What part of Japan are you staying in?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 16, 2018)

Id said:


> damn.
> Married to a half Japan/Iranian Lady myself.  looking to retire in Japan. What part of Japan are you staying in?


Kobe city, in the Kansai area. Born and brought up here, though I'm Indian myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Kobe city, in the Kansai area. Born and brought up here, though I'm Indian myself.


Dang.

Looked up the place.  Looks nice. But I guess you can say that about any city from Japan.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Kobe city, in the Kansai area. Born and brought up here, though I'm Indian myself.


You speak in a Kansai dialect? Lol


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 17, 2018)

Id said:


> Dang.
> 
> Looked up the place.  Looks nice. But I guess you can say that about any city from Japan.


True, lol.



Mider T said:


> You speak in a Kansai dialect? Lol


Nah. Outside of pre-school, I was at international schools. So I've got some Kansai-ben mixed in just from growing up here, but I speak mostly "standard" Japanese.


----------



## Id (Nov 17, 2018)

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 17, 2018)

Only fluent in Japanese and English. I did take a year of Russian in college, but I've lost most of that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2018)

Bergelmir said:


> Just going by the youtube comments, it's pretty positive. Not a super hype response, but more of a "oh that's a cool thing" reaction. Interestingly, saw several "this reminds me of Ted, would be funny it had similar humour" "looks like black humour would fit" type of comments.
> 
> I imagine the dubbed trailer will get a better response from the Jappys. Saw a bunch of "who's going to voice Pikachu" or "I just hear Deadpool" comments.
> 
> ...


Imagine if they just got someone who dubbed deadpool to voice him 

also yeah, agreeing on the designs. Theyre all instantly recognizable. It's just that the textures take a lot to get used to, but honestly they dont bother me too much.  Mr. Mime is a disgusting mime abomination against god & man who needs to be purged from the earth so he looks like one.  Pikachu is a rodent so he's furry. Charizard is a scary dragon so he looks like one.

Also tangent. I like that pikachu in this has the white underbelly from the original Generation 1 design


Looked up the director and he's previously directed Monsters vs Aliens and Goosebumps.  Both pretty darn good underrated goofy kids movies that lovingly pay genuine affectionate homage to their inspirations.  That's a good sign to me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2018)

By Odin's beard, this is priceless!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2018)

So Aquaman ruled.  Saw a preview screening and it's a glorious stew of self awareness and everyone sticking to the bit in just the right way

James Wan nailed it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Years, you degenerates.

Have a good one!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2019)

So I read up Joss Whedon's grand finale for his _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ series, via Season 12 comics.

Yes, I follow. Mainly the _Angel _series when it was on TV, and Amy Acker's Illyria is one of my all-time favourite characters in all of fiction, _in the same tier as Cassandra Cain_. I pretty much follow the Angel post-TV canonical comics, and wherever Illyria shows up.

To any other fellow Buffy fans, holy frak I did not expect:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Totally did not expect Xander/Dawn to actually stick, AND have a genuine new family. Never ever would have guessed that that's how those two would end up.




Well, that's it for Whedon's Buffy. End of an age.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2019)

Finally got to watch Aquaman. That was some good shit. Just an all around well done film.

(My only nitpick is not liking Arthur's king suit. I hope it gets tweaked to be less gaudy.)


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 15, 2019)

WELP. I went and spoiled myself on Endgame because I'm a weak willed bitch. And now I'm simultaneously mad hyped and also disappointed in missing out of seeing that shit for the first time in the theater.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2019)

Hellboy made ne want to shoot myself with a rusty sawblade


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 16, 2019)

Banhammer said:


> Hellboy made ne want to shoot myself with a rusty sawblade


Aw shit. Its that bad?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2019)

This is the best couple in recent comic book history. Change my mind


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 16, 2019)

Banhammer said:


> Worse


That sucks. I figured it was going to be a mess. But I was hoping it would be fun, at least.


....Well, now I guess I don't feel bad its not releasing here, at the very least.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2019)

Fucking Gargamel showed up


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 16, 2019)

Don't know who that is, but I assume its not good.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2019)

It's the bad guy from the smurfs

But that's just a cameo. The real bad guy of the movie beboop from beebop and rocksteady


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 17, 2019)

I’ve been really salty about BPRD and how rushed and crappy this mad dash to Hellboy’s ending has been. But man. The last issue was great. It’s obvious how things turned out, in hindsight, but I didn’t see it ending like that. Beautiful, sombre, and completely Hellboy.

I feel a little hollow. This is the reason I started reading comics, and now it’s over. It’s been a wild ride.

EDIT: 

Leave it to Mignola to be so tired of Hellboy, he spontaneously rushes an ending, only to then start thinking about continuing the story after he has killed off everyone in the story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2019)

I realize that I only sign onto this forum is after I've watched the latest MCU film. Endgame was great except that I got to see the one true hero of the Marvel Universe die... twice.  And "AVENGERS... assemble" was pretty lame. Not looking forward to Spider-Man tho because I find Tom Holland to be incredibly annoying.


----------



## Ishmael (May 28, 2019)

LIL_M0 said:


> I find Tom Holland to be incredibly annoying.



He's a nice spidey, but yeah seeing him on the screen sometimes just makes me go "wtf".



Luiz said:


> This is the best couple in recent comic book history. Change my mind



Yeah....no


----------



## E (Jun 7, 2019)

shit said:


> anyone else reading "a walk through hell" by ennis? shaping up to be pretttty fucked


Checked this out and it sucked me in, this is right up my alley as is ennis


Bergelmir said:


> I actually really like Wicked and the Divine. Outside of the cast being a bunch of mega-cunts wallowing in teenage melodrama ramped up by literal god powers, its a decent book.


I feel the same, like i actually kinda really hate it but it is on my reading list rofl
How do you feel about the latest stuff going on in it?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2019)

E said:


> Checked this out and it sucked me in, this is right up my alley as is ennis
> 
> I feel the same, like i actually kinda really hate it but it is on my reading list rofl
> How do you feel about the latest stuff going on in it?


I saw the big reveal coming way back when we saw the flashback of the original Minerva/Persephone, so the twist didn't get me as hard as it might have gotten others. So I'm not super hype because it played out almost exactly how I was expecting it to, but I still like it. The book is pretty much over for me, since its pretty much just by the numbers from here on, unless Gillen throws in a twist.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2019)

Bergelmir said:


> I saw the big reveal coming way back when we saw the flashback of the original Minerva/Persephone, so the twist didn't get me as hard as it might have gotten others. So I'm not super hype because it played out almost exactly how I was expecting it to, but I still like it. The book is pretty much over for me, since its pretty much just by the numbers from here on, unless Gillen throws in a twist.


I liked the issue where the evil dad died and the goth guy sacrificed himself to rez the rave guy
it's nice when there's still good issues at the end even when the end is predictable

been reading die and thunderbolt by gillen, thunderbolt is actually a really fun read so far but die is just depressing and I dread reading it, will probably drop it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2019)

shit said:


> I liked the issue where the evil dad died and the goth guy sacrificed himself to rez the rave guy
> it's nice when there's still good issues at the end even when the end is predictable


Evil dad dying was pretty cathartic. What a complete shithead of a human being. Even in a book where everyone is a cunt, the guy managed to step it up a notch.



> been reading die and thunderbolt by gillen, thunderbolt is actually a really fun read so far but die is just depressing and I dread reading it, will probably drop it


I actually really like how screwed up Die is. But then I like Dark Fantasy, so its my jam to begin with. The powers are cool, the world is neat, the art is gorgeous. I like the characters, and how 'real' they seem and their reactions to what is usually a 'fuck, this is goddamn awesome' trope.

But yeah. I can only see it getting more depressing and dark from here on out. Especially considering one of the main characters' power literally runs on depression. (lmao)


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2019)

Bergelmir said:


> Evil dad dying was pretty cathartic. What a complete shithead of a human being. Even in a book where everyone is a cunt, the guy managed to step it up a notch.
> 
> 
> I actually really like how screwed up Die is. But then I like Dark Fantasy, so its my jam to begin with. The powers are cool, the world is neat, the art is gorgeous. I like the characters, and how 'real' they seem and their reactions to what is usually a 'fuck, this is goddamn awesome' trope.
> ...


I think they really ramped out how irredeemable the dad was at the end, like he used to be one of my favorite characters before his big reveal, but yeah when he tried to sell out his own kid who tried to save him at the end just yuck

I really don't like the trope of the main bad guy killing subordinate bad guys out of disgust, but I guess gillen is trying to do some halfway redemption with her so whatever


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 23, 2019)

Completely unrelated to comics, but man, its crazy to see childhood heroes come back and kick some ass. Watching the vods of the MtG Mythic Championship, and I love that Kai Budde is back. Back in middle/high school, when I played MtG heavily, Kai Budde was a beast in the pro scene.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2019)

Is there a thread in which I can ask from what comic a certain image originates?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 23, 2019)

@Blade


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2019)

Hickmans Twitter feed tells me that Gillan and McKelvies abomination is finally almost done. 
Thank god


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2019)

A scroll up says you were actually talking about it.

Die is garbage, it's gillen doing the same thing he always does ie pandering to what's popular on Tumblr right now, and right now that's critical role. 

It's the oposite of bridge to terrabithia, doing something that is at best standard and average and have the characters explain to you how they react with Dread rather than whimsy


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

What happened with the X-Men?


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What happened with the X-Men?


Marvel got the film rights back via Disney, so they decided to stop fucking them in the ass with a giant cactus, and got a good writer to direct the franchise.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

Bergelmir said:


> Marvel got the film rights back via Disney, so they decided to stop fucking them in the ass with a giant cactus, and got a good writer to direct the franchise.


I mean with Power of X or whatever


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 2, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I mean with Power of X or whatever


As I said in the Marvel thread, better to just go read it. Its pretty straight forward.

If you aren't going to read it, however:

*Spoiler*: _HoX issue 1 spoilers_ 



Five months ago, the X-Men started planting flowers across the planet, as well on the moon and Mars. These flowers grow into a teleportation gateway that lead back to Krakoa, the mutant monster island. Xavier, with help from Cypher and Warlock, have tamed the island into becoming their new mutant state. These gateways will only allow mutants through. Humans are only allowed through if they are granted permission.

Xavier deals with the humans through gifts. There are three mutant medicines that have been developed: one that slightly extends the human lifespan, one that is a universal antibiotic, and one that cures all mental illnesses in humans. Any country that recognizes Krakoa politically as a mutant state will be granted access to the medicine. Don't recognize Krakoa or cause trouble, and no access to the medicine.

Xavier seems to be uniting all mutants together, regardless of whether they were heroes or villains. Krakoa is basically mutant country. Mutants stirring shit up will be dealt with by mutants, not humans.

Alright, so there are four present day events in HoX 1. First, on Krakoa, there are these glowy flower pod things, and naked mutants climb out of them as if they have just been born. Theory is that Xavier is rebirthing mutants through the pods, and thats why so many previously dead mutants are back.

Second, some humans have formed an anti-mutant organization named Orchis to combat Xavier. They are being helped by Karima Shandapoor, Omega Sentinel(who was last seen working on the side of the mutants).They have traveled to the Sun, where they have repurposed the remains of Tony Stark's planet destroying weapon(from Hickman's New Avengers) for their purposes. They are building a giant Gundam Sentinel there.

Third, Xavier has sent Sabretooth, Mystique, and Toad to steal data from Damage Control(these are demolition guys who clean up after superhuman fights, as well as recover any tech lying around). Damage Control has data on a bunch of Tony Stark and Reed Richards' tech, one of which is Tony Stark's planet destroying weapon that Orchis has taken over. 2+2. They cause too much damage, and the Fantastic Four show up and chase them. Mystique and Toad make it to a nearby gateway, but Sabretooth is captured. Cyclops appears from the gateway, makes some nice talk, and tries to get them to hand over Sabretooth. The F4 refuse, and Cyclops just lets it go. And heads back into the gateway, after telling the Richards' that Franklin is always welcome to come to Krakoa to meet his real family. (because mutants are all a family. not some drama tv shit where Franklin isn't the Richards' son.)

Lastly, some human ambassadors have come to take a tour of Krakoa. Xavier is supposed to lead them through, but he's busy.(probably with the pods) So Magneto takes them through with the Cuckoos. At the end of the tour, they step out at a gateway in Jerusalem. Here he reveals that the Cuckoos have been rummaging through the ambassador's minds, revealing their true purposes. Then ends the issue by stating that mutants are the new gods of humans.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 2, 2019)

Alright. So Powers of X.


*Spoiler*: _Powers of X issue 1 spoilers_ 



Powers of X runs through four time periods. X0 is Year 1. X1 is Year 10, the present day. X2 is Year 100. X3 is Year 1000.

X0. Xavier is at a carnival, and is really happy because he just came up with his dream for the mutants. He is approached by a woman, Moira McTaggart. This is their first meeting, but she says she's known him for a long time. And she tells Xavier, his dream isn't a dream if its real. Then she tells him to read her mind, which he does and gets shocked.

X1. Mystique and Toad hand over the data they stole to Xavier.

X2. Four mutants are being attacked by machines. They fight, one is killed and one gets kidnapped. Skip forward, and the kidnapped mutant has been taken to the leader of the machines, Nimrod and Omega Sentinel. Nimrod reveals the kidnapped mutant to be a Hound, created by humans to hunt mutants. Because the mutant is designed to never give away any information, Nimrod puts the mutant is a giant test tube, and begins to convert the mutant into raw data. Skip forward, and two of the mutants that were being attacked return to their home base, Asteroid K, where they meet the rest of their team, including an old ass Wolverine.

The situation of X3 is thus: Between X2 and X3, the mutant/human war got so bad that the mutants were almost back to being extinct. So the remaining mutants told Mister Sinister to start up a mutant cloning program on Mars. The humans/machines also have a cloning program, where they create Hounds to hunt mutants. There are 4 generations of Sinister clones: Gen 1 replicates 1 mutant power, Gen 2 replicates 2 powers, Gen 3 replicates up to 5 powers, Gen 4 are all based on Omega mutants. Gen 4 had a 60 percent failure rate, but the successful Gen 4s went batshit insane and killed off 40% of the mutant race. Then they commit mass suicide, destroying Mars into a singularity. This happened right after Sinister betrayed the mutants and went to the humans. Its implied Sinister manipulated all the events between X2 and X3 to get to this point. But. Immediately upon going back to the humans, they executed him. 

At this point in time, there are under 10000 mutants living. Except for 10, all of them living in Sh'iar space, under Sh'iar rule. 10(well, now 8 after two were killed in this issue) live on Asteroid K, somewhere in the Sol system.

X3. A blue mutant called the Librarian is trying to fix a digital database of mutant consciousness that was created by his machine partner, Nimrod. Unfortunately, the database is all messed up because it wasn't meant to last 1000 years, and nothing can be recovered. The Libararian and Nimrod walk, mentioning that they are glad the mutant/human-machine conflict was finished long ago, and that they're done with humans. They step out, and look out to a wildlife preserve looking place where two naked humans are doing stuff. The Librarians says that they will never be done with humans. They keep humans around as a reminder of mutant struggles, and he hopes that humans will never have dominion again.




Goddamn but that was long.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2019)

> Powers of X runs through four time periods. X0 is Year 1. X1 is Year 10, the present day. X2 is Year 100. X3 is Year 1000.


No, see, it's a pun. 
X is 10 in Roman numerals. X to the power of 0, 1, 2, 3, So the Powers of X is "X^0 which = 1" , "X^1= 10" , and so forth to 100 and 1000


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 2, 2019)

Banhammer said:


> No, see, it's a pun.
> X is 10 in Roman numerals. X to the power of 0, 1, 2, 3, So the Powers of X is "X^0 which = 1" , "X^1= 10" , and so forth to 100 and 1000


Oh, I know. I left out unnecessary details, and that’s one of them. Otherwise, these two post would have ginormous if I explained every little thing.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Dec 12, 2019)

Letting you huys know you can purchase "Big Damn Sin City" by Frank Millar at RRP at Book Depositary 

Also Uncanny X-Men vol.1 been solicited for a release in July


----------



## polo099 (May 30, 2020)

I respect your beliefs but I think conservative systems work. also I don't think this had to do with planet x. and I made capitalism work on nationstates just i think it's more better to focus on factors. and what is convo? i could not use the ylink right now


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2020)

@DemonDragonJ @~Gesy~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 11, 2020)

I guess it was only a matter of time with Corona, but... wow. I feel a little bad that I don't care as I can't bring myself to give a shit about DC anymore.

EDIT: And right after they ditched Diamond, too. lol It'll be interesting to see what the comics landscape is like in the near future.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2020)

How did this happen?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2020)

Bergelmir said:


> I guess it was only a matter of time with Corona, but... wow. I feel a little bad that I don't care as I can't bring myself to give a shit about DC anymore.
> 
> EDIT: And right after they ditched Diamond, too. lol It'll be interesting to see what the comics landscape is like in the near future.


I really think one of the true acts of hubris they did over the last several years was the streaming service. Like why did they think that was a good idea instead of just selling to Netflix or HBO or whoever.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How did this happen?


COVID has driven comic sales way down


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> COVID has driven comic sales way down


Comics did not really help themselves......well when it comes to DC and Marvel.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 11, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really think one of the true acts of hubris they did over the last several years was the streaming service. Like why did they think that was a good idea instead of just selling to Netflix or HBO or whoever.


I actually think that was a decent idea - had they consolidated their DC properties on it. The cartoons, the movies, animated shorts, the tv shows, etc. Instead, they only had a handful of new properties, most of which were being shit on before they even released. DC should have worked on sorting out the licensing and legal shit to fill DC streaming with a bedrock of old shit to support the new shit.

Like, look at all this: 


Instead, we got this:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2020)

Bergelmir said:


> I actually think that was a decent idea - had they consolidated their DC properties on it. The cartoons, the movies, animated shorts, the tv shows, etc. Instead, they only had a handful of new properties, most of which were being shit on before they even released. DC should have worked on sorting out the licensing and legal shit to fill DC streaming with a bedrock of old shit to support the new shit.
> 
> Like, look at all this:
> 
> ...


I'll give them one thing, they definitely did go about doing it before Disney+ and all of that, but it just felt like there was one show on there I wanted to watch and I only wanted to watch it because I saw it on cable TV first


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 11, 2020)

I am sure the usual suspects will say SJW WOKE BS but you really have to stretch your def of that to apply it to DC lol. 

Mismanagement, High Cost, Covid, Bad Content....

Expect only the big names to have digital content on the regular, proportionally more BatFam, and a stream lining of relevant characters depending on how much they cut it. 

Several Batman Books (Detective Anthology), 2-3 Superman Books at most (Action as anthology maybe Supergirl), Wonder Woman, GL, Flash, 1-3 Young Hero Dumping Grounds (1 for Older Gen around Super Girls Age, one for those around Damains, one for Nightwing age but that could be Bat line)....2-3 Justice League Variants (Normal and Dark at minimum).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I am sure the usual suspects will say SJW WOKE BS but you really have to stretch your def of that to apply it to DC lol.
> 
> Mismanagement, High Cost, Covid, Bad Content....
> 
> ...


I thought everyone loved DC. I haven't read a DC book since the Babs Tarr Batgirl thing was going on, but I remember everyone praising them a lot


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 11, 2020)

@Cardboard Tube Knight Well as I noted they more love using DC to bash Marvel cause as I noted DC content aint really woke though I am sure some will claim it now to be like "Go Woke and Broke".

Like yeah there is some stuff DC has done like John Stewart on the JL although he has been on it before and did have JL/U  (but I kinda expect him and Jessica Cruz to benefit from this quite frankly) and Wally West II being Black (show synergy and DC's old guard hating Wally West I).

Whereas Marvel has pushed a lot of stuff Miles Morales and Kamala Khan and Captain Marvel stand out which have worked to varying degrees though CM is quite vocally disliked in comics and out. But also Moongirl, Riri, etc.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 11, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I thought everyone loved DC. I haven't read a DC book since the Babs Tarr Batgirl thing was going on, but I remember everyone praising them a lot


After Johns stepped down from his CCO position, DC has basically been undoing the goodwill generated from Rebirth. Shit like King's Batman, Heroes in Crisis was just a giant middle finger to the fans. Bendis coming in and fucking with Batman didn't help. Synder shitting the bed with Justice League. Just... Doomsday Clock in general. Etc and etc.

Its gotten to the point where even the higher ups are actually stepping in and taking note of DC's fuck ups. Dan Didio got fired over 5G, which would have been another soft reboot.

Like Skaddix said, there's the usual SJW crowd, but there's just a good deal of DC fucking up in general and generating hate towards themselves.

Its why I don't really have sympathy for DC in this current situation right now.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 11, 2020)

But yeah I say the path to ruin for DC started in New 52...and the refusal to commit to continuity resets. Dont Half Ass It.

Like they need to streamline continuity and clean up the Glut.
I fully expect this march to digital and lineup streamlining will even lead to some purging in the Bat Line.
Tim Drake and Steph Brown in particular look like easy victims and their fans are rightly scared. Red Hood is maybe but he does have a unique niche. Cass Cain leans probably depends on what they do with Babara Gordon really.  But DC aint ever catching Marvel unless as much their fanbase hate it they develop some viable POC options lol for multimedia so they don't have to racebend all the time. Cyborg on the JL aint ever going to work. No History, Bad Design, and he interferes too much with Batman's main niche when in the league format Cool Tech...and they half assed it. But really any addition should not impede on the core niche of the Big Three and Flash but Flash is easy not fuckup on. Granted, they have the issue of not really having much to work with adult wise...I mean you got for prime time John Stewart, Jessica Cruz who overlap... Black Lightning and Vixen as your options for POC.

The teen roster is deeper and personally I am still fucking salty we never got a good Blue Beetle and Static Shock team up. But still you got way better options to get the ball rolling on that front especially with less books and less characters about crowding the space. Honestly its amazing DC let Marvel lap them with new characters. I only count three teens as real home runs during the 2000s forward in X-23, Miles Morales and Kamala Khan. You can maybe say Hawkeye II but I will wait until she gets that tv show to make it official. Meanwhile DC's brilliant management basically destroyed their roster (Static, Blue Beetle and Cass especially got hammered for petty BS) and just kept deaging Raven and Beast Boy...did create Damain Wayne I guess but eh that Bat Family is Unique and you know when Grant Morrison creates u its a big deal.  I suppose to be fair Marvel realized their mistake after they kinda massacred most of their mutants.


----------



## Sandman (Aug 12, 2020)

rumor has it physical copies of the comics will go to either IDW or go digital.

DC have fucked up so many times though i hope they get their shit together from this point onwards.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 24, 2020)

Ahahahaha. Man, language has taken some strange turns.

Although... I guess boners are still mistakes, eh? Especially work boners.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2020)

imagine a newspaper being so brazen as to criticize joker in canon nowadays
he'd murder 1000s of people over it


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm gonna try to get into comics.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)

30 year anniversary of Deadpool's introduction.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 1, 2021)

You know Deadpool is a special ass character when Liefeld took infinite pains to draw his feet on that debut cover and resisted the urge to hide them


----------



## The Runner (Feb 1, 2021)

Bergelmir said:


> You know Deadpool is a special ass character when Liefeld took infinite pains to draw his feet on that debut cover and resisted the urge to hide them


Him and Domino too


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 10, 2021)

So the Man of Tomorrow movie was cringe, Parasite was the big threat, Lex Luthor made a gun that knocked it the fuck out.  Manhunter comes out of nowhere and disarms Lex then get this...  destroys the gun because reasons.   Very next minute he's like "those innocent people are in danger from Parasite"


I don't know what the fuck they were thinking


----------



## Castiel (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone here who remembers me? I'm feeling nostalgic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2021)

Castiel said:


> Anyone here who remembers me? I'm feeling nostalgic


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2021)

despite being staff we keep an eye out


----------



## Gledania (Apr 21, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> despite being staff we keep an eye out


Would you run away if you see a dog talking in the street ?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2021)

i see weebs all the time, so I guess no


----------



## The Runner (Apr 21, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> So the Man of Tomorrow movie was cringe, Parasite was the big threat, Lex Luthor made a gun that knocked it the fuck out.  Manhunter comes out of nowhere and disarms Lex then get this...  destroys the gun because reasons.   Very next minute he's like "those innocent people are in danger from Parasite"
> 
> 
> I don't know what the fuck they were thinking


I don’t know why Lobo and Martian Manhunter were even there.

Also that Superman’s voice was trash.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (May 30, 2021)

Anyone else here heard of the ABC Warriors?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2021)

Today is my 15 year mark on NF (well technically yesterday was but the NF calender is screwed up)


----------



## OrlandoSky (Nov 9, 2022)

Does anyone know what run this is from? I’ve read every Darkseid and Lobo comic but I have never seen this happen ever. I tried using Google lens but no references to the comic ever come up


----------

